# Single Abroadies Part 10



## Felix42

Welcome to Single Abroadies Part 10   

*
Let's hope there's loads and loads more  coming our way....*

 *Current and imminent treatment* 

  *Reprofit,Czech Republic *  

caramac - 28 April (IUI) 

Mini - 2010 (DEIVF) 

LaurainHK - 2010 (OEIVF) 

  *South Africa *  

Rose - June 2010 (FET) 

  *Abroadie mums, babies, mums to be and bumps*  

SuzieB (Reprofit, CZ) - DEIVF  Meredith born 26/11/2008 

Orchidsage (Reprofit, CZ) - DEIVF   - Born 24/03/2009 

Lady Lottie (Reprofit, CZ) DEFET  Alfie born 31/07/09 

Maya (Reprofit, CZ) OEIVF  J born 12/08/09 

Obeline (Reprofit, CZ) OEFET  born 02/10 

RichmondLass (IM, Spain) DEIVF  G born 17/03/10 

Felix (Reprofit, CZ) DEFET  born 19/03/10 

Candee (South Africa) DEIVF   EDD 24/04/10

CEM (Reprofit, CZ) DEFET   EDD 08/08/10

Estella (Reprofit, CZ) DIUI  EDD 12/08/10

Sohocat (Reprofit, CZ) DEFET   EDD ??/09/10

Bingbong (Reprofit, CZ) DIUI   EDD ??/12/10

Ps, please PM me updates and corrections (it gets so busy on here, PMs make sure I can find the info!  ) and I'll update them here...


----------



## midnightaction

Yay new thread, and I'm first(I am very easily amused obviously !!)  

Have my first follie scan at 10am this morning, that one is always the worst I think because until you have this one you haven't got a clue whats been going on down there  

Big hugs  

Sarah xx


----------



## hjanea

Good luck for this morning Sarah!
H.x


----------



## RichmondLass

wow! what a list!  Some names on here I don't know.  Good luck to all the ladies whose treatment is coming up this year.
RLxxx


----------



## lulumead

hope the follies are doing well Midnight    
xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

just bookmarking....hope scan went well Sarah...

Suitcase
x


----------



## midnightaction

Just a quick one from me as I am at work  

15 follies on the scan, 11 good sized ones and 4 a bit smaller but they have 5 days to catch up. 7.5 mm triple layer lining, so I am very happy with that, just have everything crossed there is a couple of good quality ones in there this time  

Big hugs 

Sarah x x


----------



## bingbong

That's great news Sarah!!!! Pleased that it went well.

bingbong x


----------



## Felix42

Fantastic news Sarah!  Very pleased for you!

We certainly have got a great long list haven't we RL. Very encouraging!
There are a few people who haven't posted for a while. Too busy with LOs I'd imagine but I thought it best to leave them on in case they do pop in again and as a boost to the rest of us. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## lulumead

great news sarah.xxx


----------



## blueytoo

Lovely crop there Sarah  

Claire xx


----------



## sweet1

can you add me to the Reprofit IUI list - 21 April (booked flights so AF better play ball)

ta x


----------



## Maya7

Hi ... just bookmarking really  

I do check in from time to time to see how J's little friends are doing ...  


Maya


----------



## wizard

Yay Sarah!     A fab start to the cycle.

Wizard x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Great news Sarah, what a good start to the cycle   

SweetSA - when do you fly in? I'm there (at the Grand) from Sun 18th to Weds 21st (leaving Weds eve) so if we overlap we'll have to meet up for dinner...I've had a quick look on the Mar/Apr Reprofit thread and there's hardly anyone around at that time...everyone seems to be going earlier in April...

Suitcase
x


----------



## sweet1

Should be there on evening of 20th. Would be great to meet for dinner! I think I'll stay at the Grand too.


----------



## Fraggles

Hi All

I am so distracted apologies. Had hsg today - tubes all clear - yay. Scan friday, hopefully fly to reprofit on Sunday. Yay again.

We had a discussion about 3 hotels - the grand, hotel cosma (or something similar but doubt i have that right) and a third. Anyone remember the 3 please?

Thanks

F x


----------



## Felix42

Bluey and Midnight, hope you had a safe trip over and are chilling out in Brno now.  Do say hello to Chajovna near Tescos if you go.   Wishing you lots and lots of  

Fraggles, I've added you to the front page with a trip out on Sunday but wasn't sure of your return date.  Please let me know.  I've not heard of the 2nd hotel you mentioned.  The other one I've tried is the Voronez 1 which is walking distance from Reprofit.  The downside though is that it is a tram ride outside of town.

Suity, I'll correct your dates too.

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Felix

Thanks am back late wednesday night. Mum coming with me so we will be sharing a case so will be packing lots layers or using my credit card for reinforcements of clothing. I get the impression, I will be like Heidi and as it is so cold and I am travelling nopleasure air (you know the one) I will be wearing everything!

Did you like the Veronez - would you stay there again? Or elsewhere?

F x


----------



## Felix42

I did like the Voronez 1.  Nice breakfast and good to be able to walk to and from clinic but the rooms were smaller than at the Grand and I preferred to be in town overall.  There is a restaurant in the Voronez but it's quite formal and not a lot of choice for me as a veggie so I ended up heading into town, so if you can get the Grand that might be better.  The other possibility is trying for an apartment.  I booked mine through Jana - email [email protected]  Her apartment that I used was with one double bed though (and also out of town near the clinic) so not ideal for you and your mum.  I think she may have other accommodation though so worth contacting her and it might work our cheaper than a hotel.

Good idea to share the packing with your mum.  At least that way, you only need to pay for one checked in item of luggage.  They really are money grabbing aren't they?

I'll add your return date. Wishing you lots of   Hope you both enjoy Brno.

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## bingbong

ooh, sarah and bluey hope you arrived safe and got through the bag limits!

Fraggles, the Voronez 1 is meant to be lovely, short tram to town and walk to Reprofit. The Grand is handy as it's in town. If I go back (which I hopefully won't need to!) I think I might stay at Voronez 1. Be careful though that there is a Voronez 2 which is apparently not very nice.

Bingbong xx
P.s. Felix posted while I typed but as I painstakingly typed this out on my phone I'm still posting it!


----------



## blueytoo

We're finally here, arrived at the apartment about 25 minutes ago, we were up at 6am and left for the airport at 7.30am so it has been a long day of travelling!

It's -4 in Brno at the moment, lots of snow in Prague but haven't seen any here yet although snow is forecast in the next few days. The 1 bedroom apartment is lovely and big and has a double bed in sitting room as well as a double bedroom. Plenty of room for us both and all our stuff.

Scan tomorrow to check I haven't ovulated early and having intralipids infusion as well. It's exciting and weird to finally be here for me as I've been waiting two and a half years for this cycle!

Love to all

Claire xx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi 

Can I ask can non members read our postings? Or do you have to be a member to read the board?

I only want other people who have had or who are having treatment to be able to read my postings so wanted to check in case I need to be more cautious about what I post.

F x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Fraggles I am sure a mod will be along to confirm but it is a public site and therefore you don't have to be a member to read the posts, there was a situation a few years ago when a Guardian journalist did lift somethings from the thread and publish them directly.  The VIP section - if you are a VIP member can only be accessed by them- but then many people would find each other.  Some people don't mind and publish photos of themselves and their children on here and use their real names, others delete their posts after a while. That is why when we meet up it is nice, but I still can't remember people's real names and think and call them their FF name!

X


----------



## Fraggles

Hi JJ

How do you delete your posts _ I might go back and do some deleting. I have a feeling that some pesky journalists might be nosing around. But then it might be paranoia but my senses are usually right.

F x


----------



## Felix42

Fraggles, as JJ says this is a public site. People can even arrive here via google which is good really when you think about people starting out on this difficult, confusing and at times lonely journey, but that does mean we all need to be careful about what we say if we are concerned about our privacy and being identifiable. 
As far as journalists are concerned, my view is that if they do produce a balanced piece about journeys such as ours then that can lead people like us to realise their dreams might be possible.  I wish I'd come across more info about these opportunities a good many years earlier and a well placed media piece might have done that. Not that I will ever regret where I am now! 

Bluey, brilliant news that you are both safely arrived. Enjoy the apartment and lots of  for tomorrow's scan.  

Bingbong, will be thinking of you tomorrow.  

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Fraggles

Thank you x


----------



## cocochanel1

Fraggles, I regularly delete as I'm sure you are right about journalists.... 
xxx


----------



## blueytoo

Hi everyone

Had my scan this morning with Stepan, lovely guy   I wasn't expecting to have him for my scan so that was nice. Was so nice to meet him after emailing him for over two years  

Anyway, thankfully I haven't yet ovulated but follies not quite ready yet as biggest only 12mm. There were four bigger dominant follicles and absolutely loads of smaller ones on each ovary. Lining was at 8mm and triple strip so that was good too. I was so worried about not responding to having just 75iu of Gonal F so am very pleased with my response. Stepan said that I have fantastic ovaries that are very young  

I got given 125iu of Puregon whilst at the clinic and will take the same tomorrow and then Stepan is scanning me again on Saturday morning with a view to trigger on Saturday and IUI on Sunday.

Sarah had her scan after me and then we went and had our intralipids infusions together, much easier and more pleasant than the IViG. The nurses were fab (we had 3 of them!) and kept checking on us all the time and bought us a drink too. Stepan also came in towards the end to check we were ok and wish us luck. I'm impressed with the clinic and the nurses and Stepan gave us both so much of his time and attention.

We went into town and had lunch at Caffe Tripoli and then did some shopping and now we are back at the apartment feeding our follicles crisps and chocolate! 

Love to all

Claire xx


----------



## Felix42

Claire, that's brilliant news and so pleased that you got to meet the man himself. He really is lovely isn't he and the clinic is just great.  I almost had an image of the two of you having your intralipids done in a salon type of situation with people bringing drinks and your nails getting done.  Good to hear it went so smoothly for you both and that you have been able to chill since.

Wishing you both lots of  

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## cocochanel1

Blueytoo and Sarah: good luck - it all sounds great. Love Coco xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi 

ME POST coming, went for scan today my eggs are fit to burst - due to fly sunday for treatment monday which will be too late. reprofit only open till 12 tomorrow so desperately trying to get there tonight any suggestions pl. Stefan said iui needs to be done within 12 hours of ovulation. any suggestions pl?

F


----------



## blueytoo

Fraggles - BA fly 3 times a day from Heathrow to Prague - 7.05am, 2.40pm and 7.05pm. Ryan Air only fly every other day and the flighs to Brno and Prague are lunch time and afternoon. 

You could fly from Heathrow to Prague tomorrow morning at 7.05am and then fly with Czech Airlines from Prague to Brno and make it to the clinic tomorrow in time.

What size was your biggest follicle? Has Stepan told you to trigger?

Claire xx


----------



## Felix42

Fraggles, sorry that I can't help with quick ways to get to Brno. Bluey's sound the best bets. Could they be willing to do it on Sunday though maybe? 
Do hope you manage to get something sorted.   

Bluey and Midnight, hope all is going well with you both. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

Checked flights with czech airlines, availability flight for tomorrow from prague is showing for 8.10pm.

Stefan told me to trigger tomorrow night. Birth company told me my follies are ready to burst like NOW - one s 26.5 mm, 24.5mm, 19.0mm that's with meds, without meds last time it was 22mm.

Why do I take a trigger when my eggs are ready to burst anyway - what's the point I don't understand. I had said i flipping ovulated on day 11/12 usually. I am frustrated as men are not listening to me this week and feel like I have been banging my head against the wall.

Thanks for everyone's help and the way I feel today TF there is no man in my life at the moment!

F x


----------



## blueytoo

Fraggles - you have to use trigger irrespective of follicle size because the HcG in the trigger allows the eggs in the follicles to further mature and develop so they are ready to fertilise. It is an essential part of normal fertility treatment. 

If Stepan will not see you on Sunday then it must be worth a phone call to Czech Airlines in the UK to see if they do have any seats left on their morning flights as their website booking system will not have all the seats available on it due to needing to keep back seats for purchase by those who do not have an internet connection. Also there is a chance of getting on the stand by list if indeed all the seats are sold.

Hope that helps as I can really feel how frustrated you are so I do think anything is worth trying if you really want to come out here this weekend.

Claire xx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

He will see me on Sunday but as my scan clinic told me that my eggs are about to burst my dilemma is also having been told by Stepan that I need to have iui within 12 hours of them bursting, that if they burst tomorrow which I am sure they will as it fits in with my usual ovulation then all the additional expense and the time is wasted. Why don't people listen! I have been monitoring my ovulation for 6 months and it is the same every flipping month.

I am sorry for my negativity and general naffed off state.

F x


----------



## blueytoo

Fraggles - first of all  

Stepan uses different IUI timing to most other clinics. If you ovulate/trigger tomorrow it will be fine to have IUI on Sunday. In my first three IUI cycles (which includes the one that gave me my son) I triggered on a Monday and had IUI in the morning on a Wednesday.

If he will do the IUI on Sunday then that gives you a good chance of success as even if you ovulate naturally tonight you would be well within the normal time frame used by all the other clinics. Remember that an egg will survive for up to 36 hours once ovulated and frozen sperm for 24 hours so this is perfect for you.

Stepan is planning to trigger me tomorrow sometime after my second scan with him and do my IUI on Sunday as I've had the opposite issue to you in that my follicles weren't big enough when he scanned me yesterday.

I do hope you make it over here tomorrow and decide not to abandon your cycle, I think you may regret it if you do.  

Claire xx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Claire,

Stepan has said if I ovulate tonight I must have iui tomorrow or it will be too late. How long does it take to clear customs at Vienna pl?

Thanks

F


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Vienna is a relatively small airport and with only hand luggage you should be through customs/passport control pretty quickly....see if you can get a seat as close to the front of the plane as possible as that always speeds things up. Vienna is more of a business destination so those early morning flights are busy in the week but Sat morning it should be quite quiet

Good luck! Hope you make it in time
Suitcase
x


----------



## Fraggles

Thanks Suity, anyone know what prague airport is like. Looks like I may have to abandon cycle. I don't want to spend all the money only to be told already ovulated. Stepan said if ovulate tonight i need iui tomorrow otherwise it will be a wasted trip. F x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Prague is a bit bigger, but not significantly. Most people going away for the weekend go Friday night, and of course all the business flights are during the week so I would imagine arriving quite early on Saturday will be quite quiet at all these airports....
I've been to both Prague and Vienna en route to Brno and I'd say the time it takes to get through the airport and out to a bus/taxi/train is approx the same. Bratislava is a smaller airport if there are any flights there? Also about 2ish hours to get to Brno from there. 

Sorry you're having all this hassle, hope you can get something sorted out
Suitcase
x


----------



## Fraggles

Suity, thanks for your kind words and everyone else for being absolutely super for trying to solve my dilemma.

Have looked at various combinations of london, birmingham to prague, vienna, bratislava, brno and various methods of transport to brno from the other airports and it doesn't work.

Couldn't have gone earlier due to a lecture i was giving today so won't beat myself up on that but frustrated. 

Have already spent 120 on a scan this month, 200 on flights and see little point in spending more money on flights, on iui etc when my eggs may have burst and sunday is too late and i can't get to clinic by 11.30 tomorrow whatever. Unless someone on here is extremely wealth and wants to offer me their personal plane in which case I would be extremely grateful!!!

CALL me nuts think I have just ovulated. My ovaries always hurt when I go through ovulation and stop hurting when I guess I have. Same with AF I always get bellyache at the precise moment it starts everytime.

A x


----------



## wishingforanangel

Fraggles 

I'm sorry to hear of your dilemma. Hoped you found some way to do what you needed with Retrofit.

Question in regards to Retrofit....

I haven't had until today to the Doctor's email about my any possible treatment at Retrofit. On the questionaire for Retrofit it asked what my doctor's opinion and willingness to support my IVF treatment. I told the doctor that I wasn't sure and now I wonder if Retrofit will be able to help me. I still don't know if I am going to go with Retrofit but I was sort of thinking if the doctor wasn't to judgemental or worried about my managing my depression...I guess I was hoping if I didn't find a clinic I felt comfortable with and sort out what I wanted to do while I was on the wait list...Retrofit will provided me provided me with a chance and prayer of having my baby. I guess what I am asking is if I somehow messed myself up with Retrofit.


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Wishingforanangel

It's difficult to say as do not know what information you have given to reprofit.

However, are you seeing a counsellor for your depression as that might help your situation with your doctor if dr can see you are making progress.

Hugs for a difficult time.

F x


----------



## midnightaction

*Fraggles* So very sorry that you were unable to make it out here, it is very frustrating, but I think that if you were gonna be stressed and rushing and potentially spending money that you didn't need too that it was probably best not to do it. Hope that you get to cycle again really soon 

As for me, just got back from EC and I got 15 eggs, which is the most I have ever had and I am so very happy. I don't know if they are all mature or not so will need to wait until tomorrow, but for now I am smiling whilst I remain in blissful ignorance 

Anyway the general anesthetic has made me very hungry so I am off down to Pizza Colosseum for the biggest Pizza I can find 

Big love and hugs to all

Sarah xxx


----------



## blueytoo

Fraggles - sorry to hear that you have decided to cancel  

As for me, back from my scan and was given trigger at Reprofit. Stepan is doing my IUI tomorrow morning. Lining nice and thick at 12mm so I am pleased. Stepan says the big follicle is a boy  

Claire xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sarah that is great news about your eggies- really hope that you have good news

Fraggles so sorry that you've hand to cancel this cycle
L xx


----------



## lulumead

fraggles, sorry to hear you have had to cancel   

Sarah: great news on the harvest     crossing everything

xxx


----------



## Felix42

Fraggles, very sorry you had to cancel but sounded like it would have been way too stressful otherwise.  for next time and going out a few days earlier. Savings on a scan in the UK should offset an extra night or two in Brno (well almost). 

Sarah, brilliant news about your eggs. Do hope this is your time. You so deserve it to be.  

Bluey,  for your IUI tomorrow and your little boy follie coming good!   

Rose, not long now!!  for a great trip over to SA!

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

Felix yes good plan I had been thinking of going out a few days earlier next time perhaps on day 9 or 10 and yes I have been listened to now and scan been adjusted to take account of me saying I ovulate early. Hurrah.

Sarah, fab news about your eggs and good luck. Would have loved to have been there to meet you. Where are you staying?

Bluey am sending you lots of good vibes and would love to have met you too!! Hopefully you will both do the deed and be posting with great huge BFP's.

Fraggles x


----------



## winky77

Oh Fraggles....what a pain....so sorry you had to cancel. 

Sarah....wow eeeee bumper crop or what !!  Well done you and your ovaries!  Good luck for fert rate! 

Bluey....good luck for iui!  

Say Hi to Brno for me !  Can't believe I've not been there for 3 months.....longest gap since I first went out there.....I visited Brno more times than my hometown last year!  How bad is that


----------



## Damelottie

Oh Fraggles - how incredibly frustrating    

Enjoy that huuuge pizza Sarah


----------



## midnightaction

Quick update from me, just popped up to the clinic and I got 9 embryos, which I am over the moon about, and have Day 5 transfer booked for Thursday. I just have everything crossed now there is at least 2 good ones in there that will keep growing and give me a couple of perfect blasts  

Big hugs to everyone  

Sarah xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sarah so pleased that it is all going well
L x


----------



## lulumead

brilliant news sarah...xxx


----------



## cocochanel1

Sarah, it really sounds like a great cycle and to have seen more eggs and embryo's than previously must bode well for the new protocol that Dr Sher has prescribed. All the best for the next few weeks. Keep us posted. Coco xxx


----------



## blueytoo

My IUI was fantastic today - Stepan is a God, although I think that the valium and the other pill he gave me helped lots!! After he had finished I even managed to remember to ask him if Sarah's embie results were ready for him to give to her, but he had already bought the piece of paper in with my file - very efficient!

Fraggles - Sarah and I are staying in an apartment near the clinic. Also we flew over here on day 10 so that we could have a scan on day 11 (well my day 10 turned into day 15 as AF came early but it didn't matter as I took downreg drugs with the stims to stop ovulation)

I wouldn't have personally risked it any other way so it's definitely something to think of for your next cycle, better to be here a little longer and play it safe I think.

Had another nice lazy today in Brno. We went back to Cafe Onyx for lunch - very nice. The giant pizzas yesterday were also good. I'm flying home tomorrow so we're leaving here at 9am and Sarah is coming as far as Prague and then I'll be off to the airport whilst she spends the day there. Can't wait to see my DS, I have missed him so much. We've not spent this much time apart ever and he was so upset at not being able to see Brno after hearing about it for the last two and a half years. It's a long days travelling again as I won't get home until 8.30pm ish. Here's hoping I don't end up sat next to some drunk bloke on his way back from a stag weekend   I'm not used to this value airline thing, next time I'll go BA club  

Claire xx


----------



## winky77

Sarah.....9 !!!!!!  That's brilliant!  

Blueytoo ...good luck !!! .....for fertilisation.....and for avoiding the drunks! 

lol

..Winky


----------



## wishingforanangel

Fraggles said:


> Hi Wishingforanangel
> 
> It's difficult to say as do not know what information you have given to reprofit.
> 
> However, are you seeing a counsellor for your depression as that might help your situation with your doctor if dr can see you are making progress.
> 
> Hugs for a difficult time.
> 
> F x


Thanks on the advice Fraggles and especially the hug. I hate to have to lie to get to where I am going, especially since I absolutely have no poker face to bluff anything. I wish I was more in control of my situation.

I do hope things work out for you on your next cycle in Brno Fraggles. Being there a couple of days before your necessary scans and embie transfer sounds like a good idea...

Sarah & midnightaction    glad both of you did very well with your retrievals and sending you both the very best thoughts on your future....actually on everyone's future regarding a little .

Got to go...not really focused because my new little rugrat (nephew or....um niece I don't know) is popping in the world today and I am so excited. Course I get to see my other rugrats too.


----------



## Felix42

Rose, wishing you lots of   for your trip on Thursday!  Soooo exciting.  Do hope you come back with some very special stow aways!

Midnight,    for transfer on Thursday.

Blueytoo, hope your trip home was uneventful.

Angel, hope you enjoyed the rugrats 

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## midnightaction

*Rose* You cycle has come around so quickly, I have everything crossed for some special embies for you  

Update on my embies today, I have 3 x 8 cell, 1 x 7 cell, 3 x 6 cell 1 x 5 cell and 1 x 2 cell. So if we discount the 5 and 2 cell I still have 7 decent embryos left. Just gotta wait till Thursday morning now to hope that they have grown nice and big and strong 

Sarah xxx


----------



## lulumead

great news Sarah, all looking good.

and sending big hugs to you Rose, crossing everything for a positive outcome.
xxx


----------



## RichmondLass

Rose my word is it Thursday!  Good luck and best wishes.  Hope all goes well and you enjoy some holiday time too!!


RLxxx


----------



## Annaleah

Rose   

Sarah - hope you have some great blasts waiting for you later and hope all goes well with ET
Annaleah xx


----------



## Felix42

Good luck for today Sarah!   

Safe journey Rose!

Love & hugs, Felix xx

Ps thanks again for all well wishes. I'm a bit uncomfy, but amazingly managed to sleep some last night. Fingers crossed all that aching in my lower back during the night has been productive!


----------



## cocochanel1

Felix all the best! Are you at home still? xxx


----------



## blueytoo

Sarah - already said it by text but good luck for today hun    Wish I was still out there with you!   

Rose - hope your trip is uneventful and good luck   

Felix - lower backache is a good productive sign, sounds like you might be going into the latent stage of labour to me!   

Claire xx


----------



## Damelottie

Sarah - The embies sound great hun     

Rose -


----------



## midnightaction

Well I am PUPO but not holding out much hope, only one made it blast a few were stuck at morula and the rest had just stopped, Marek wasn't overly impressed  

I wish I had gone with my head and not my heart and just gone for the donated embryos that I was going to, but I was convinced to give my eggs one last try, quite clearly they are just poor quality and I should have given up on them when I first thought about it. 

Stepan emailed me 2 nights ago to say he has donated embryos that match my criteria so I think I am gonna take him up on his offer.

I just want to go home now, I miss my family and I miss my sister so much today, I wish I could just have one more chance to tell her that I love her  

Anyway I should shut up moaning and be greatful for being PUPO when I know so many ladies don't even get that far, am obviously just being a moaning minne !!!

Safe journeys Rose  

Big hugs to everyone else


----------



## lulumead

Big hugs sarah...hopefully this one is the one   

Not surprised you feel a bit sad today especially about your sister, but you have been amazing to continue with your treatment under such a difficult time...sending you lots and lots of positive vibes.
xxxxxx


----------



## hjanea

Aw Sarah, I don't really 'know' you but just wanted to send you a big hug. Sometimes we have to follow our hearts not our heads and it may well turn out to be the right decision. Everything crossed that it was. Hope you have a safe journey home.
H.xxx


----------



## morrigan

Advice anyone? sorry if i ramble! and  to everyone having treatment

This is a bit like hoping if i take the umbrella out it wont rain as I am currently on 2WW after unmedicated DIUI at storkklinik in Denmark and hoping I wont need advice about my next cycle!

Anyhows I am having Ovulation test nightmares- For the last 4 months I have had faint lines appear on my tests that disapear within 12 hours mainly resulting in me missing the actual peak over night (despite me testing multiple times)

For my first IUI it ended up being 36 hrs post appearance of faint line as I was waiting for the line to get darker then it dispaeared over night. I had a mucus change 12 hrs prior to insemination midwife was happy with timing. Advice from clinic this time was I should book insemination 24 hours after appearance of first faint lines on basis that everyones threshold for ovulation is different, which i did and ended up having Insemination 28 hrs post line appearance. However 1 day post insemination and the line has not faded but got darker so I'm guessing timing is screwed because if i peak today and ovulate 12hrs later its too far away from insemination. Clinic have advised that I should consider having scan and trigger shot for next cycle rather than the other option of double insemination however its a midwife led clinic so they can't pescribe and I would have to source scan and drugs in UK- does anyone know how to go about that?

Obviouly i'm hoping im wrong and this is a waste of time !


----------



## bingbong

Sarah I'm sorry that you aren't feel too hopeful   you've been through so much these last few weeks and I really hope that your blast is a fighter   

Morrigan, I can't really help you. I find that I can't detect my surges but I use the Clearblue Fertility Monitor and that seems to work fine   Scans are easy to arrange in the UK but you might have more trouble getting a prescription. Where are you?

I'm trying to sort out getting my trigger shot, I want to go and collect it tomorrow in Shadwell but I'm confused which email to send the prescription to. I've tried the most recent one mentioned on the Czech thread but it doesn't work. I understand that if I come out of Shadwell station I turn left and the chemist is just down there? Not sure what it's proper name is. Would really appreciate someone letting me know the correct email address please!!!

bingbong x


----------



## sweet1

it's dead easy to find Bing. You just come out of Shadwell and turn left and you can't miss it. It's the only chemist around. It's called Rigcharm and Ali is actually Yaser, but small details! 

My IUI is only a month away and already I'mstarting to get nervous!! I haven't even ordered sperm from Xytex yet but have just e mailed them and emailed Stepan again.. Also not really sure if there is much point having a scan before I trigger. I know that's probably a daft thing to say, but there is really only 1 day I could get basted anyway so I might just take the trigger and hope fr the best, and save myself 120 quid and a trip to London. Is it dangerous to trigger if your follies aren't quite ready?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

BB i think they are open till 7 pm as well
L x


----------



## morrigan

thanks for the tip bing bong- I'm in essex so i'm guessing I can get scan in london somewhere? 

thanks


----------



## bingbong

I made it to Shadwell, very easy and he was very friendly and very keen for me to post nice comments about him on here   Thanks for the info SSA and JJ.

Morrigan there are heaps of places in London to get scans, might be somewhere closer too. I go to the Birth Company on Harley Street 020 7725 0528 they are really good and it's easy to get an appointment. Cost seems to vary, first time I paid £120 with the Dr there (I think it's more your first visit cos they do a fuller scan) and then the second time I paid £50 with the sonographer there. Hopefully you won't need it cos this one will work for you   

Can't believe I'll be in Brno this time next week!

bingbong x


----------



## Annaleah

Sarah - Hope you're holding up ok  

BB - glad you got your trigger shot sorted.  Back in Brno soon - it seems to have come round again quickly.  Really hoping it's third time lucky.

Sweet SA - As far as I am aware, (others may know more here) I don't think it's dangerous to trigger if follies aren't ready.  The main thing is that you may trigger before the eggs in the follicles are mature enough to be fertilised, and therefore if the cycle is unsucessful you won't know if this or something else was the reason. The clinic I have been with routinely do scans and bloods for IUI cycles from D8 to check follie numbers/size and check whether you're surging so than can pre-empt this by triggering it artificially and time the IUI accordingly.  Hope all your plans for next month fall into place

Annaleah xx


----------



## sweet1

Thanks Annaleah. I definitely agree a scan would be better than no scan, but my time scale is so tight that that I only have 1 day I could feasibly fit in an IUI. So if the scan shows the follies aren't ready I would have to cancel the IUI. I'd rather just give it a shot as I have already paid for flights/hotel, but next time (I am already presuming there will be a next time lol - my glass is always half empty eh) I will try and plan things a little better. I haven't managed to find anywhere really near me to do a scan and it just seems a waste of time to travel to London just for a 10 minute job. I think I'd sooner get the lot done at Reprofit, even if it means staying there a little longer.

Hope all the other abroadies are doing well xx


----------



## Annaleah

Hi Sweet SA - its so hard trying to judge timings in advance and work around other things like jobs and booking flights.  Hope one go is all you need and it makes sense to give it a shot as you've got stuff booked.  Will be finger crossing for you  
Annaleah x


----------



## morrigan

Thanks bb - number noted for possible future use ( hopefully not ) good luck with your trip


----------



## blueytoo

Sarah - I know we've spoken in person since but I just wanted to say how sorry I am    I somehow missed your post and feel crap now.

I'm not going to say those stupid words (you know the ones) but I am keeping everything crossed for you anyway. It's so horrible when you are disappointed by the embryos you have   

You SO deserve it to be your turn after everything you've been through and all your tx and your selfless act of donating eggs too. It's so unfair that so many just have to look at an embryo and get pregnant and people like you have to go through this time and time again  

Claire xx


----------



## cocochanel1

Sarah, thinking of you honey   
Coco xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sarah I hope that you are feeling more positive today 
L x


----------



## midnightaction

Thanks ladies 

Am home now and feel better to be back around my family, my mum cried when I got home because she said she missed me so much. Guess it has been hard for her with me being away so soon after my sisters passing  

Anyway onwards and upwards, what will be will be, if this cycle is destined to be another BFN then I will just do what I always do, pick myself up, dust myself off and get straight back in the saddle again, plus to be fair if I didn't have IVF  what would I find to spend all my time and money on, I would be so bored (Please note huge amounts of sarcasm there !! )  

I shall now tentatively move over to the 2ww thread, where I am hoping I will be joined by Rose very shortly, and anyone else for that matter who likes the idea of torturing themselves for 2 weeks free of charge (I must stop with the sarcasm !! )

Big hugs to all  

Sarah xxx


----------



## cocochanel1

Sarah - wishing you all the best for this cycle - Dr Sher is good and knows what he is doing so lets just assume that that one embryo is the precious one you need. Hugs it must be such an emotional time for you xxx


----------



## bingbong

anyone know if the Reprofit pharmacy is open at weekends?

thanks
bingbong x


----------



## blueytoo

Bingbong - it was open last Saturday as we went in there, but I don't think it looked open on the Sunday.

Claire xx


----------



## bingbong

That was quick Claire! Thanks for that, hopefully I'll be having IUI on Saturday then. If not on Sunday can you get stuff from normal pharmacy's in Brno? Not been there at the weekend so not sure what's open or not on Sunday.

Hope you are surviving the 2ww.

bingbong x


----------



## blueytoo

Bingbong - I am busy pretending I am not on my 2ww  I love denial!

Every pharmacy we saw was closed on Sunday (we were looking because I needed more steroids and hadn't realised until Saturday night I wouldn't have enough!) But I think the one in the shopping centre near the big Tesco might have been open. If you do a search on the Czech Republic board, I seem to remember reading a post somewhere about a pharmacy being open on Sunday.

Claire xx

ETA - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=94931.msg1330037#msg1330037


----------



## bingbong

good luck with the denial Bluey. When is OTD? 

Thanks for the link and info, looks like the shopping centre will be the place to go if I need to. Can't believe I'm going back for the third time in as many months   hopefully this one will be the last.

Good luck keeping sane

bingbong x


----------



## sweet1

Fraggles ot sure if you are reading this or the IUI thread but I've posted infor re Xytex shipping on that thread


----------



## Fraggles

Hi SweetSA

Emailed xytex today - need to get vial over to reprofit by next thursday - if they can do does time suit? my cycle is 22 days at the moment it is usually 26 days - do hope it isn't a sign of the menopause!!

F x


----------



## sweet1

Fraggles- have pm'd you. i think this could work and just emailed sheridan myself (I am up at an ungodly hour)

SA x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

Do you have sheridan's email pl as they haven't replied to me!

Thanks

F x


----------



## bingbong

This might be a   question but will the clocks change in CR as well on Saturday night? 

Also I just booked the Stanstead Express online through Ryanair and I made sure that I was booking from Liverpool St to the airport but when I got the email it says that I'm going from the airport to liverpool st. Not impressed and I hope that I can still use them the wrong way round. Anyone had this and it not mattered?  

bingbong x


----------



## Fraggles

Bingbong Am sending you lots of love and luck for your forthcoming trip. Have booked Mac into Dr's on Saturday to get dvd player sorted I hope in time for my trip as am sure I have lots of time on hands. Have been bimbo and lost my clomid that I am meant to start taking today so am on a begging mission to my GP tomorrow who says it's not policy to give to people who are self-funded.    Oh yes don't worry about my age or that I am self funded because the nhs won't help me despite my endometriosis because I have bottomless pits of money to invest in fertility treatment. I went to osteo today who asked if I had a lot going on as my voice had edge on it - I guess by re-reading my post I have got edge. But I replied yes you could say I have a lot going on.  

Blueytoo who is denial working??

F x


----------



## morrigan

Don't know if it's helpful bingbong but I have used my Stansted express tickets on different day think they might be valid for a few days so maybe you could use on your return - last week they just had a woman collecting tickets at airport so they may not notice!


----------



## fluff1-2-3

Hi Girls ,
anybody know of any single girls who managed to get treatment at Ganet in prague?
Fluff


----------



## suitcase of dreams

I have a feeling Genet is one of the CZ clinics which is particularly strict re not treating singles....lots of us have been to Reprofit, and I although I haven't actually been, I've been emailing with Diana from Ostrava and they seemed fine with my being single

Suitcase
x


----------



## bingbong

Hi everyone,

I'm just in total shock    I got all my scan reports and IUI reports out to give everyone the info on the IUI thread and I noticed that the IUI report from the one I just had said donor sperm and then the code and I thought 'that isn't the code of the donor' so I checked my email from Reprofit regarding donor and the one that it is was on the list of donors to choose from, but I DID NOT choose him, I went with another one. I'm stunned. Obviously it worked so I'm happy but I can't believe that a clinic would change donors without saying anything. This one is fine but he is short and that was why I went with the other one as although I'm not short I am slightly below average.   What do you guys think?? The report from my first and second IUI doesn't have the donor code on it so I don't know what was used then but I suspect that was the other donor because the count was lower. I really am stunned, I think that I might actually be more shocked than when I got my BFP  

Has anyone else had this from Reprofit? I can't believe that a clinic would do that, even though the donor I picked wasn't that different from this guy surely that doesn't mean that they can just change them without asking me? 

bingbong x


----------



## Fraggles

HI BB

Did you actually request the same donor or just assume that you would get the same donor with actually asking?

I wonder if someone doesn't actually specifically say then you might just get given whoever so to speak.

F x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I would ask them to clarify the code of the sperm donor used- don't say that anything is amiss- and it isn't like you can or would want to  change anything now!!

But this is all the info that you have for your child to pass on so it is important!

L x


----------



## bingbong

JJ thanks, I have calmed down a bit now! It was more the ethics of it than wanting to change it because obviously I don't want to do that! When I email S next I'll ask him to confirm donor code and then I'll know. 

bingbong x


----------



## Felix42

Bingbong, so sorry to hear you've had additional anxiety around the donor and whether its the one you chose. I hope you manage to clear it up satisfactorily when you get in contact with S. 

I hope it doesn't spoil your happiness too much about your wonderful BFP! 
Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## hereshoping

Hello all, and hope you don't mind my invading your thread. Im a brand new member and this is my first post. If there's a better thread for my questions please redirect me!!

I've had a look through these amazing posts, and just wanted to make sure I have read everything properly, and ask a few more bits. If you don't mind.
I'm divorced, 32 years old and have children, no probs. I want another child to complete the family now and want to do this alone (loads of reasons)
Anyhow, cost is an issue (as always) and I want to try IUI with or without drugs given my history. Hopefully it will work within a few tries.
Reprofit seems to be the way to go.
But can you point me in the right direction please on the following:

1) Do you have to go through your GP initially or can you self refer (dont want too much involvement with GP if poss although theres nothing dodgy going on!!)
2) Is it really only approx 200euros to get IUI and donor sperm (from Reprofit)? Are there other charges such as admin and consultation fees?
3) How much are the reprofit scans, and if you want to be sure before you set off can you get a private scan done at home easy enough without being refferd and so on?
4) Do Reprofit have a similar policy to Uk where they will let you have abt 3 IUI cycles before they ask you to consider IVF?

Thanks for any help and pointers in advance.


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

Yes you are in the right place. Good to have you join us and welcome.

You simply drop an email to [email protected] but legally czech republic do not treat single women for Czech Republic so you don't necessarily need to mention it. 

Yes it's 200 euros for donor sperm and iui and usually 3 tries before they suggest IVF but email him and he will explain. There are no extra charges for consultation or admin.

The other alternative is to buy sperm from xytex www.xytex.com, europeanspermbank www.europeanspermbank.com - the option here is you can buy from a known or open donor so any child conceived can find out info about the biological father, education, height, hair, job and immediate family and any illnesses etc. They can contact the father at 18. It adds to the cost but depending on whether you want the donor to be anonymous or open you have options. A few of us have imported sperm from one of those, and posted on the Reprofit thread that we are looking to export the sperm and ended up sharing transportation costs. For 3 vials of sperm for an open donor from xytex for iui it cost me just under £1500 and I shared costs with a fellow FF.

If you happen to be in Brno on the day of your scan before you have iui they do not charge any extra. Not sure where you are based if you want to have a scan before you go then a few of us go the Birth Company near Baker St London and think that costs about £120-£180 and you do not need a referral you just say you want a scan and go private.

You do not need to go to your Dr first unless of course you want a load of blood tests for your fsh, tsh, hiv, syphillis etc done first.

Good luck and let us know how you get on.

F x

/links


----------



## morrigan

hi

re tests in uk hereshopping -although i'm not having treatment at reprofit thought this might be useful.

You can ask your GP for pre conception screen to get FSH and Progesterone rubella staus etc done- you  don't actually have to tell them how you plan to conceive (I did but my Gp is very supportive)

The sexual health tests such as Hepatits HIV etc... can be done at drop in GUM/ sexual health clinic and they have no obligation to tell your GP you just go in and ask them to do a standard screen but you will have to ask to add Hepatitis in as they don't do it as standard unless they suspect a risk. My Gum clinic did charge me £25.00 to put the results in a letter as they give results over the phone but that was only because my clinic required proof.


Good luck on your journey


----------



## Fraggles

Or hereshopping and see if you can get your gp to also get the sexual health tests done through gp to save money. I told my Dr that I was looking into fertility treatment and wanted to check that side of things. The practice nurse could do some of the tests and for tests which need a blood sample I can't see what harm it would be to add a few others on to the list. Be cheeky and see what you can get.

F x


----------



## hereshoping

Thank you all that's brilliant. I had lots of STI related tests done recentlly after I divorced my husband (he cheated on me)but thankfully all was well, so depending on how recently they need them, I may be able to get a copy letter for those.

It all seems a bit easier than I thought. I imagined lots of letters and faxes going back and forth to my GP before I could get started. My GP surgery is not the nicest place, and I have visions of them looking at me like I'm mad because I already have children, and because "I'm young enough to meet somebody else and do it propery!!" lol. I know they are not supposed to think like that but they do, dont they...

It's also great that I can ring up for a private scan etc without a load of fuss. I live in Yorkshire, but its on a direct train route to London, although I may be able to source somewhere nearer for that part. It's all the fuss that was putting me off, but it doesnt seem that bad. Cant believe the prices either. I have read your posts and there are so many good reviews. 
Like the idea of being able to import the sperm from one of the more larger places and share costs for shipping. Does anybody know much about the quality and availabilty of the Reprofit sperm they use? And one last question..is there much of a waiting list for IUI at reprofit at the moment, does anybody know? thank you so much.


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

I contacted Reprofit and could have gone out next cycle and I only contacted them earlier this year.

Good luck

F


----------



## hereshoping

Thank you, and best wishes to all of you on here, your posts are brilliant. I will stay on, if that's ok and let you know how I am getting on


----------



## sweet1

Good luck here's hoping, I am a Reprofit virgin off out there in just over a week so I'll let you know how I get on  oh and there's no wait for IUI....the waiting times tend to be when yo use donor eggs I think, as they have to match you.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Herehoping I was in Yorkshire and thought I would need a scan and was in Yorkshire so I popped on to the Yorkshire there and they told me where I could get a scan done privately so you not have to come all the way down to London.

L x


----------



## hereshoping

Thank you. There certainly doesnt seem to be a shortage of private facilities in my area from what i can see.
Ive also been looking at clinics in denmark where the sperm banks mentioned are all based. 

Vitanova looks fairly suited to a single womans needs has anybody had any dealings with them?
A bit more pricey than Reprofit for sure, but given that the shipping costs will be dramatically reduced it may even out? Cryos sperm bank have the option of collecting the sperm with a letter from the clinic for just 25euros, and so potentially you could reserve the items, arrive in copenhagen, collect it with the letter and then follow on to your apptmt? This way you also get some actual control over the sperm process, as I would be the kind that wants to cross check the samples and codes etc. I'm also thinking that potentially, I could also buy and collect some unwashed sample from the same donoro if available, and top up the iui by self inseminating in the hotel (cant believe i just typed that lol) if the clinic permitted this, as surely that increases the chances. I see on the site that Vitanova seem to have a fairly opem mind abt the whole insemination business?

On that note, I see that a lot of people are not over keen on using the reprofit sperm (anonymous and limited info) but has anybody actually had any dealings with using reprofits own sperm supply and how much info is indeed supplied on the donors? I don't know if i could just wing it with a reprofit sample that i knew very little about (apologies if this is already covered elsewhere but you ladies are so efficient and have discussed alsorts it would take me weeks to read every page lol) I think that if i was to ship the sperm from denmark to reprofit (and nobody else was doing it at the same time) then the cost of this would spoil the affordability of reprofit? its ironic that the shipping costs more than the sperm in some cases!! 

Dont get me wrong, i will pay what is necessary to get the right results, just wondered what your thoughts were on Vitanova and co in Denmark.


----------



## hereshoping

Hi all, just had an email from Copenhagen fertility center in response to my enquiry (got a little email happy last night and contacted several in denmark lol) anyhow they are going to arrrange a telephone consultation with me so i will let you know how it goes! In the meantime has anybody had any dealings with them?


----------



## morrigan

Hereshoping I've had email contact with them and but they don't deal in open donors-I'm having treatment in Copenhagen at Storkklinik- theres a thread on Denmark board about them


----------



## hereshoping

Thank you Morrigan, I will have a look into that clinic


----------



## morrigan

not making much sense as normal !! I meant theres a thread on Copenhagen fertility Clinic- i started one on Storkklinik but I'm the only one so far !!

I do know that in Denmark only midwife led clinics can inseminate with open donors, not sure if thats an issue for you- I thought there regs had changed but it appears not.


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

This is going to seem an odd post considering OTD is Sunday but so far showing negative. I am 42 in a couple of weeks and was recommended to have 3 iui's before moving on to ivf. I have had two so far. I want a third. I have purchased known donor so my child can contact the donor at 18. SO this is why my next question is odd. My finances won't stretch to buying new vials indefinitely. I bought 3 I have 2 left. In my situation for your next iui (bearing in mind) the low chances of it succeeding in someone my age would you just use donor sperm and save the known for ivf's where it is more likely to work?  I want to do 3 iui's before moving to ivf.

Anyone know how much IVF is at reprofit please?

F x


----------



## bingbong

Fraggles,

IVF is 1750 euros without drugs I believe. 

So hard with the sperm thing, I mean how would you feel if you didn't use it for your next IUI and got pg? I decided not to import sperm mainly because of cost but it has crossed my mind that if I'd known that it would take three tries then maybe I would have, but then who knows if I'd be pg if I had so I wouldn't change a thing. I think that you have to do what you feel comfortable with but Stepan wouldn't suggest another IUI if he thought that there was no chance of it working. 

Anyway, I hope that this is all totally irrelevant because you will get a BFP come Sunday anway   

Hereshoping I used Reprofit sperm, it was always good quality and I'm happy   let me know if you have any more specfic questions.

bingbong x


----------



## caramac

Fraggles - I think BB raises a good point - how would you feel if you got pg from next tx using donor sperm? Would you just be happy to be pg or disappointed that you didn't get to use your open id sperm?

Well, I feel that I need to post here today because although I had planned not to start tx until January cos of my work commitments, I realised yesterday that I've got all my dates muddled up and that ideally I need to start tx NOW!   So after a bit of a panic this morning and some helpful advice from BB   I have been in touch with Stepan and am arranging to start DIUI next month at Reprofit. Eeeek!  

I just wanted to check something though with those of you who have done/are doing DIUI with Reprofit - do I need to arrange my own baseline scans over here? Or do they not need you to do that?


----------



## hereshoping

Thank you all. I have looked at Storklink and they seem very good, their easy downloadable info sheet pretty much answers lots of the questions I wanted to know, and they seem to relaxed abt everything (why dont they want to see virus blood work results though? I know they say its our responsibility and its not an issue for me, but is that normal? Some of the other danish clincs ive looked into (all answering me now!) are all keen to see such things. I do like storklink though, just got to be mindful of costs, as the danish clinics arent that cost effective against UK ones for me living "up north" as its more trains and travelling about to add on. Also, they all seem to want to charge a lot more for letting you use a sperm bank instead of their choice. Anyhow, if anybody has any thoughts on this please let me know. Ive also looked at Born Hall in Cambridge (abt an hr and a bit down A1 for me) and they look good and dont charge cycle cancellation fees etc, and have an on site sperm bank. Dont know how much they let you influence the donor choice though. They also do egg sharing at reasnoble fees (abt the same as IUI surprisingly! Not sure if that is a carrot for women like me) but that idea takes more thought and they may not want me anyhow as im 33 this year...anybody any thoughts on that clinic? Ive searched the threads but you ladies seem to have all the single iui knowledge Im after!

Bingbong (congrats btw) can I be nosey and ask a bit abt something i read from you where there was a mix up with the donor codes on your reprofit iui? I keep going back to the idea of reprofit if im going abroad as they really are cheap 200euros for IUI, sperm and a scan when you get there! Can I also ask you abt the reprofit sperm Bingbong, if you dont mind. Reprofit have sent me a form to fill in.
It asks abt the male and his issues, do you just leave that blank or do you have to improvise?


----------



## hereshoping

oh and Fraggles, I would like to advise, but im not really "qualified" enough at this stage lol. I do think you may be upset if you got pregnant on 3rd IUI using donor from reprofit whilst you had your choice sat there in the "freeezer" (although to be fair you would be delighted of course), also you would subconsciously be going into the last IUI expecting it to fail, which is a bad sign? It may also stress you out worrying about it all and thus making the 3rd IUI less likely to succeed either way? 
Personally, I would use up all I had bought, and try and stay positive, and then if I had to go on to IVF I would use the break to assess my sperm options against the money aspect. You never know, if it came to it you may be able to afford more once you get to that point, because if I had my heart set on using my initial choice I would go for it, and only go for the second choice when I had ran out of sperm and cash completely. But that's just me, as I say, I dont have enough qualifications to advise here, but I hope that helped a bit? x


----------



## bingbong

hereshoping just leave the areas asking about the male partner blank. If you use Reprofit sperm then I'd suggest that you check the donor code before the IUI, especially if you were going for a second or third time, and not assume that they wouldn't change the donor without telling you like I did. For the price Reprofit sperm is great, as I said the quality of it was always good too. 

Caramac you would need a scan on day 10 of your cycle, I'm sure that somewhere around you will do one, ask fertility clinics and google private ultrasound in your area. Maybe post on here in the board for your area asking if anyone knows where you can get a private scan.

bingbong x


----------



## morrigan

Hereshopping- I did need to provide proof of hiv hep B tests etc.. at at storkklink-before treatment went ahead, i emailed them a scanned letter which i had to pay £25 from my GUM to write (test were free) I marched into Gum clinc and said I having donor IUI in Denmark and they need these tests and gave them a printout from website- They barely raise an eyebrow! They are good and ive got nothing of praise for them - very hollistic more like a salon but there are drawbacks about being midwife clinic led if you wind up needing drugs- you may see that from some of my posts !!


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

I so hope it works as I cannot afford many goes and will need to use some of the deposit from my house. I had to move back in with parents as I am completing a final year of Univ. Mentioned that to my mum who said yes but then that will leave you homeless and you may have nothing to show for it afterwards so she would suggest I didn't do it. Helpful.... not.

My consultant suggested I get 2 boxes of monophasic BCP - anyone know where i get this from and the costs pl. Sorry for hogging the thread tonight.

F x


----------



## RichmondLass

Just wanted to add that my GUM clinic (Isleworth) waived the £30 fee to print out a letter when I told them it was because I was having IVF.  They said then it's free, so worth checking that out or querying charges n that basis.  They then faxed it to IM (I think) or maybe I got a print out to take with me.

RLxx


----------



## sweet1

Hello fellow Abroadies.

Just posting as I'm having a wobble.

IUI on Wednesday at Reprofit and having a wobble over it because it's so close.

Having a wobble as this stupid volcanic ash means I might not get there at all, but since it's Tuesday will hopefully be ok....

Wobble that I won't be good mum...that it won't work...why am I in this situation anyway...will child resent me....will people react badly towards me....why should it matter but it does...

Have been delving back into my Mikki Morrisette book which helped but am just feeling a little nervous...sorry for the ME post.

Suity, I would love to meet you but if all goes to plan I don't think I'll arrive at the Grand till about 11pm on Tues night, is that too late?

Can anyone tell me in 1-2 sentences how to get to Reprofit from the Grand please (sorry but it's easier than looking for it on the Reprofit thread)

Fraggles I think I personally would only be happy with open ID sperm. I just hope it takes no more than three tries, but if it does, take heart in the small comfort that Xytex's IVF - ready sperm is a little cheaper, because it doesn't need to be washed. Every little helps....


----------



## Fraggles

Sweet SA Hugs

You walk out the door of the Grand, turn right to where the trams are and get tram 1 heading away from the Grand. It is about 6 stops. Purchase two tram tickets from the kiosk up the steps to the right of the grand for 15 minutes - that's one ticket to Reprofit and one back. 

Wobbles are normal, they prove that you are responsible, think things through and are already thinking about your child - all traits of an absolutely amazing mum which shows that you will be a natural.

You can use wifi from the lounge of the Grand and if you have wobbles at all when you are there just text me.

F x


----------



## sweet1

Thanks Fraggles you are so sweet   

Fingers crossed it will all go ok....

 and  to everyone else x


----------



## lulumead

Big   sweet SA.  I had the same wobbles before my 1st IUI and ended up in tears on the phone to my best friend. She was very reassuring and just said of course I'd feel like that as it is overwhelming. I posted on here and everyone also reassured me that they had felt the same at some point.  None of us wanted to be in this position of doing it alone (although there might be one or two that contradict that!) but we find that we are, and we have done all the research and thinking about it that we can and when you think too much it can be terrifying.  My mum always says, just think, if you'd just got pregnant by some one by accident, what would you do? how would you cope? You'd be fine she's says and you'd make it work so the fact that you have thoughts and planned it can only be a positive thing.

The volcanic ash is certainly not very helpful at a time which is undoubtedly difficult.  I think the 1st attempt is always the worse as its totally unknown....and I really hope that you don't get so accustomed to treatment as me, as it works first time      and your worries are replaced with a set of new ones  

Anyway, suppose I just want to say what you're feeling is completely understandable and normal.  Sometimes its hard to believe people feel like that on these threads as our fellow singlies are always so amazing strong and supportive but I am sure that we all have our wobbles, its only natural.

Wishing you so much luck, and hoping for a lovely strong wind to blow the ash away from your flight path. Think you and Suity both need that to happen.

xxx


----------



## hereshoping

Good old GUM clinics, they really must see it all in there!!

Fraggles, it must be a tough choice for you to make. Money is the big thing, I feel a bit like I am gambling in a way, all these percentage and figures swimming around, so for you it must be very hard. If i could just say one thing, as a former student (back in the day!!) and as a current single mother, that there is never enough money for anything, and once you have the kids it's spend spend spend forever! Im not moaning of course, and this is obvious to us all, but I think what I'm saying is, that if you want it go for it, you will find a way to make it all work, you have come this far.

Ah I see what you mean now Morrigan about Storklink and the tests. And the drugs thing did cross my mind, wouldnt want to get comfortable with a clinic only to find I had to mess abt just to get the drugs. Im also worried abt my cycle, as its never been remotely regular and usually on the long side. Im not worried abt it from a medical point of view, but in terms of timing the IUI abroad without drugs, which is what I prefer, im just wondering if ive set myself too big a task.

Im assuming Reprofit supply the prescriptions easy enough when you need something then?

One more q if I may... European spem bank want 99euro or something to view the profiles and so on, Cryos do this on most donors for free but ESB seem to have more choice. Anybody paid the fee and is it worthwhile?


----------



## hereshoping

I thought about this thread and all the ladies with plans when I heard abt the volcanic ash, but hopefully it will have all blown over by then. Im sure I heard that a flight from scotland had managed to take off or something, although I could be wrong, so only a matter of time before its back to normal


----------



## Fraggles

hereshopping - you can get your drugs from reprofit pharmacy or if you need drugs and you are in the UK, they will email you a scanned version of the prescription. An online pharmacy in Tamworth called Fazeley's will make up the prescription if you email it to them and courier or post it out to you so it is really simple.

F x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

What are the conception tablets that you are taking?

F x


----------



## hereshoping

Hi, They are Pregnacare "Conception" about £10 for 30, but after shopping around a bit today, I got mine 3 for 2 at Tesco and they were £9.74 each so not bad going, three months worth for less than £20, It says you can take them up to 3mths before you start trying and then carry on with them whilst ttc. But to be fair they are just a multivitamin  so I will take them for the duration as I needed one anyhow. They have some extras in like L-Arginine, Inositol etc which must be useful for conception. I used pregnacare before and they seem to be a good brand.x


----------



## hereshoping

Also got a 7pack of tescos own ovulation tests for just £7, and I know there are cheaper ones out there but its a start. Plus its just easy to grab them with the shopping and get some clubcard points too!!


----------



## hereshoping

Can I also please ask for a recommendation (london if necessary) of a good place to get a start off scan to check for fibroids and polyps? Something I want to check and prob should before i go making any big plans as its years since I last had any sort of ultrasound done, thanks


----------



## Damelottie

Hasve not bee on FF too much recently but just realised I hadn't sent a big    to Fraggles recently. GOOD LUCK hun xxxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Well what a nightmare I am having...flights simply cannot be guaranteed to get me to Brno by Tues am so long story short only option is to drive myself...£300 for Eurotunnel tickets and around 20 hours driving each way in total but no other option if I want to be sure I make it. Wish me luck! Suitcase x


----------



## cocochanel1

Suity, what a nightmare. 20 hours each way!!!! I really hope you get there OK - will be thinking of you. Keep us posted. Lots of love and luck - what a story to tell your child about their beginning!!!!!!!!
Love Coco xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Oh my gosh Suity what about trains across the continent as 20 hr drive sound a nightmare- are there any other ffer going that could share a drive as the stress of it coming back with you cargo on board surely wouldn't be good.

L x


----------



## bingbong

Oh Suity   I've been worrying about you and how you were going to get there. I really hope that someone else is going too and will join you as it will be a long 20 hours (each way). I really hope that it all works out and you get to see some interesting parts of Europe. I hope you have a sat nav! Keep us posted  

bingbong x


----------



## Fraggles

Suity

As I am at a far enough distance to say this without getting hit I think what an adventure. Obviously it isn't the preferred route but I imagine you will see some fantastic scenery and what a tale to tell you little one about all the extra effort that you went too.

Have you got a sat nav? Can someone go with you?

I think you have proven how capable you are and that you are more than able to deal with this additional pressure. The stress will not effect your precious cargo so please do not worry about that.

Here's a link that talks about the train options to getting to Prague then judging on how the ash is you could fly back. http://www.seat61.com/Czech.htm

Where are you based in the UK? You could alternatively get the coach from London which takes 20 hours and costs £43? See attached link leaves tomorrow at 5pm arrive Prague at 12.30 Monday then you could get the train to Brno? http://www.nationalexpress.com/bp/b2.cfm?id=225247753

Would any of those options work for you?

Good luck. 

F x

/links


----------



## bingbong

ah Fraggles you are such a sweetie checking things for Suity. The coach sounds like it might be a good option, quite cheap too. I totally agree that it's an amazing story to tell LO in a few years  

SweetSA I didn't comment on your wobble. Totally normal, think that most of us have had them and it's far worse with the first cycle. Just keep doing the next thing and you will get through it. Lets hope that the ash clears so that you can get your flight!!! 

Caramac how are your plans coming along?

bingbong x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks all, would rather drive than take train or coach - at least that way I am in control....is a long way but I'm used to lots of driving and at least as I say, I'm in control of things that way
Is a complete pain in the neck but not a disaster...at least I'll get there. And I'll take it slowly with lots of stops along the way

Would like to leave today but am in Derbyshire for this 40th b'day do and can't really leave before the party...oh well, guess it will all work out one way or another

Will keep you all posted
Suitcase
x


----------



## Fraggles

Suity

Good luck not that you are going to need it.

If you need any help with coordinating anything whilst you are away let me know.

F x


----------



## caramac

Wow Suity what an adventure! I know it's a right pain but like you say, you'll still be able to get there. And what a fab story to tell LO in years to come!

BB - just PM'd you but plans are coming along at break-neck speed! To update everyone, AF arrived this morning - bit of a surprise as wasn't expecting her for a good week or so! But I guess that's what coming off the pill does - I've no idea when is normal anymore! So mad panic planning has started to try and get everything arranged to do first tx at Reprofit.

Think I have found a place to do a scan on day 10 (Monday 26th) but now trying to work out when best to fly out. Will probably be going via Bratislava as days/timings work better. I can go whenever but need to be home by Saturday night (1st May) without fail. How does flight out at 5.30pm on day 10 and return at 9pm on day 13 sound? Or should I allow an extra day and come home on day 14?

Trigger shot is worrying me (apart from issue of needles - urk!). If I fly on day 10 could I go to the clinic to have it done whilst I'm over there or would it just be easier to take the stuff with me? BB - think you had this problem first tx too?

Sorry for a big ME post - but feeling quite       right now!!!


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Caramac

I'd email your consultant and check about day 13 or day 14 but if it is first time I would be prone to go to day 14 so you have a day in hand if you need it. If you absolutely must be back on day 13 let the Consultant know so they can jiggle things.

By the way I had scan at clinic on day 10 and got them to do the trigger whilst I was there because I am a scaredy cat and they only charge 10 euros for meds. Could you ask consultant if it is essential you have scan here on day 10? If you have already booked and paid for flights and play to fly on day 10 could you just save the money and ask to be at clinic first thing on day 11 - have scan and then book back in to clinic on day 13? Are you having ivf or iui?

Congratulations by the way for getting started.

F x


----------



## caramac

Thanks Fraggles (and BB by PM!). I think based on what you've both said that for this first time I'd like to be there from day 10 until day 14 to give myself the best chance and also so that I can get them to do the scan and trigger. I have a really bad needle phobia anyway so that alone is worth staying longer for - I can't imagine how I'll be able to do it myself!

Now my worry is about this bloody volcanic ash! Is it going to be still around come next Sunday? I've been considering travelling by train instead of flying but that adds a lot of time onto the journey. And I'd be peed off if come next week everything is back to normal and I've got to travel for 2 days by train!  

I have booked my dog into kennels so now I just need to decide whether to take the plunge and book flights (that might then get cancelled) or to book the train instead.

Oh Fraggles, I am having DIUI.


----------



## Fraggles

Caramac 

If I were you I might wait until as late as poss in the week to find out what is happening with the ash first and then decide mode of transport.

F x


----------



## caramac

Yes Fraggles - that would have been the sensible option. But instead I decided to have a quick check on the Ryanair page and discovered there was only one seat left on the return flight I wanted so I panicked and booked it!   And then decided I may as well book the Grand Hotel as well whilst I was at it.   Oh. My. God. I can't actually believe I am doing this!


----------



## Fraggles

Hi-five Caramac how wonderful you are doing it congratulations. But then again if you are on the singles thread others may argue doing the sensible is against our nature. Obviously us singles are rebels at heart. Way to go. LOL.

F x


----------



## bingbong

well done on booking caramac! If you can't fly because of the ash then ryanair have to refund your money. I haven't heard any suggestion of it going on that long anyway.  Really pleased for you. 

Fraggles have you noticed how quiet it is on here today, seems to be a lot of me and you posting and we're the ones with study to do!! Don't know about you but I just woke from a short nap  

Bingbong x


----------



## Fraggles

Bing, yes but we are making the pretence of studying by staying indoors whilst the others are outdoors. I am researching research studies for an essay I have to write as a distraction to seeing another bloody peestick.


----------



## hereshoping

Good luck Suitcase, hope it goes ok


----------



## lulumead

happy driving Suity....look forward to hearing all about the adventure.
xxx


----------



## Annaleah

Hope all goes well Suity.  Will be thinking of you and your precious cargo coming home.  Just had to panic book a ferry to get to interview in Dublin next weekend...agree with you on the driving front.  Being stuck for hours in a cramped coach and not being in control of things would send me  .  Hope you gte to go through some nice places.
Annaleah xx


----------



## Violet66

Good luck Suity - i think a lot of us overseas ladies are going to have problems in the coming week.


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks all for the good wishes. Stayed sober at the bday do so off to bed now and then early start from Peak District to Folkestone tomorrow morning. Aiming for Cologne or thereabouts tomorrow and Brno by lunchtime Monday. Transfer 1.30pm Tues then straight back on the road again! Got 6 grade 1 four cells on day two today so all going well with the embies at least! Will keep you posted on my travels Suitcase x


----------



## wizard

Suitcase fantastic news on the super six.  Safe travels.

Wizard x


----------



## hjanea

Good luck suity!!!!
H.xx


----------



## Roo67

Hi all,

Not looked in here for a while, so will take a lot of catching up.

Suity - good luck with all the driving - wishing lots of love and luck that this is your time and the journey will be worth it.

to everyone else heading abroad soon, hope the ash clears ready for your journeys and you all return with your precious cargo snuggled in for the long haul.

bingbong - I'm studying too only a couple of weeks left to get my dissertation finished.

R x


----------



## caramac

Hello everyone - hope you're all having a nice weekend!

I had a bit of a wobble yesterday. I've been pretty open with most people I know about my plans to start ttc with IUI. But I hadn't had a chance to tell my best friend about it yet so I thought I'd give her a call. She was really discouraging and at one point almost quite insulting with the way she described the process. I'm sure it's down to her being a bit taken by surprise by my news and also not understanding the process, and also, she's never really been fussed about having kids herself and I'm sure she'd actually be quite relieved if it never happens for her. But I came off the phone feeling really blue.

She basically said she thinks I'm rushing into things and that I should give myself 2 years to find Mr Right and try and to it the traditional way. I have been single for nearly 7 years now, and whilst I don't really make any effort to find a bloke, I can't see it happening anytime soon. I think I feel about blokes how she feels about kids! If it happens it happens, if not I won't really be bothered!

I did a lot of reading on here yesterday of past posts and can see that most people have had a bit of a wobble around their first tx so I'm sure that's all it is. I ended up running myself a lovely hot bath with some of my posh Origins bath soak in it yesterday and came out of that feeling much better. Still scared and a bit excited but not blue.

Sorry for the long me post...just wanted to get it off my chest!


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Caramac

So when are you going to Reprofit see it says April 2010.

Everyone is entitled to their opinion and I so wish I hadn't put off doing things until I was 41 when the first idea entered my head. I kept hoping the right guy would come along and he didn't and in reality my chances of getting pregnant are low but not impossible. What is right for your friend may not be right for you. I congratulate you for being so proactive and not just settling for a guy in order to get to his sperm. You deserve the best and there is nothing to say your white knight won't enter your life when you have little one. Hopefully, your friend will get over the surprise and support you unconditionally anyway and put any reservations she might have aside.
 

F x


----------



## bingbong

Suity that's great news about the six   I hope that you have a good drive, will be interesting and I look forward to hearing about it. I'm pretty much parked in front of the computer (supposedly) studying today and tomorrow so if you get stuck and need a google then I'm here. I think that you have my number from one of the meets. We are all rooting for you   

Caramac ignore your friend (easy to say I know), it sounds like her issues were speaking on the phone and hopefully she'll calm down and think about things and change her attitude. It isn't easy ttc like this and there are wobbles but that's why this board is so amazing, we can talk to others who understand how we feel  

Roo, my dissertation is due in a month   and I have done maybe a third of it   hope that you are doing better with yours!!!

 

bingbong x


----------



## caramac

Thank you Fraggles & bingbong. I do feel better about things today - I think you're right that those are her issues with having children, not mine. Fraggles - your experiences are my worries - I could wait around for, or even try and make a concerted effort to find a bloke to settle down with, and end up still in the same situation I am now but in 5 or 10 years time. I am happy to go down this route alone, so why waste my time waiting around for someone who may not show up?!!

I am off to Brno a week today (25th), so treatment should be around the 28th/29th April. When will you be headed out again Fraggles?

Off out today with another friend of mine who knows what I'm up to but doesn't agree. Oh joy! Not sure whether to tell her that everything has been brought forward and that I'm off to start tx next week. I'm supposed to be going to see The Temper Trap in concert with her on 27th but I'll now be away, so I've got to tell her or come up with some good excuse.

BB - hope you manage to get a bit of a break from the studying today and have a chance to enjoy the sunshine whilst it lasts!


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Caramac

Depending on when cycle decides to put in an appearance now I have stopped progesterone maybe bank holiday weekend so the 30th April. I am judging it will come on Tuesday or Wed.

You are right to do it now. 

F x


----------



## morrigan

Suity- I'm so impressed with your travel plans- I need some of your adventourous spirit- hope your enjoying the drive.

Caramac- My friend said the kindest thing to me when I had a wobble before my first treatment- I said that knowing my luck id meet the man of my dreams on the plane home and be pregnant with triplets and he'd dis me because of it and she said  whats meant to be is meant to be maybe you have to do take this route in order to meet the man of your dreams other wise you wouldn't be on the plane- On reflection shes right because when it boils down to it given a straight choice between baby and relationship a child wins hands down and my ticking clock would wreck any chance of forming a good relationship any way- Have you read mikki morrosettes book? some great points of view in there- I do think sometimes our friends are just concerned for us and they are a few years behind on the processing of this choice as most of us have very slowly come to this path over a number of years and we've just announced it to them!

Having a slight panic about flights getting over booked at beggining of may due to current crisis-some airlanes are not taking any more bookings for April already- I'm wandering whether i should book outgoing flight on the estimated day i need to go and risk wasting money and timing being completely out sue to af been one different day!- its only £28 at moment??


----------



## Fraggles

Morrigan now you have got me thinking but I need to wait to see if and when af turns up but apparently ash is getting worse. My ma and pa are meant to be going on a cruise to barbados on first may so hope they can still go.

F x


----------



## morrigan

I should really wait your right my af is due next saturday and I can get to denmark by ferry from Harwich and train if need be and I don't expect that that route would be to booked up but it would cost nearly £300 I think- £28 might not be such a gamble and because if the flight i want is booked up i end up having to pay hotel bills rather than going there and back in a day! 

I'm guessing alot of travel to denmark is business rather than sun seekers like spain.

Maybe I should ring easyjet and ask about availblility and how much changing flights cost- I think though I shouldn't block up the phone lines for the poor people that are trying to travel now though.

Or maybe I should just stop stressing and go and enjoy my last day off this week!!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

caramac you still can meet the man of your dreams but you will hopefully come as a package and he will want you for you and LO.

L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hello all!

Well, here I am in Wurzburg (between Frankfurt and Nurnberg in Southern Germany) resting up after 12 hours driving....set off at 7.30am from Derbyshire, made it to the Channel Tunnel for the 11.45am crossing. Since then it's been motorway all the way - from Calais to Dunkerque, then Bruges, Brussels, Liege, Aachen, Cologne, Frankfurt and here....

All going well, beautiful day for driving today - dry and sunny all the way. Am pretty tired now but nothing I can't cope with   

Should be another 5-6 hours drive tomorrow so if I get going early, I should be in Brno by early afternoon    I will have 24 hours to rest up, then transfer 1.30pm on Tues, and then I need to start driving back straight away as need to be at work on Thurs morning   My colleagues think I'm spending a few relaxing days in the Peak District with my friend - little do they know I'm actually driving 1600 miles across Europe and back - madness! 
This must merit a mention in Winky's book - the lengths we go to to have IVF   

Anyway, must get to bed soon as been a long and tiring day, thanks all for your good wishes - it helps to know you're all thinking of me (suspect I am going a little mad talking to myself in the car etc - it's very boring driving all this way on your own!)

Am just glad driving was an option, would have been so awful to cancel after all the ivig/intrallipids/gestone/steroids etc etc - should count myself lucky really!

Will be in touch again tomorrow - hopefully from my hotel room in the Grand  

Suitcase
x


----------



## bingbong

Sounds like you have made great progress today Suity, I really am impressed. Did you stop and see any interesting sites or was it all driving? I once had a proper conversation with a sat nav when I was driving in California, I was so tired that it was the only way to stay awake, it was actually quite an interesting conversation too   

Hope that tomorrows leg goes ok and you get to relax at the Grand before heading home. I totally agree, this deserves a whole chapter in Winky's book!!!


bingbong x


----------



## Fraggles

Oh Suity

Thank you for making me laugh - yes a relaxing time in the Peak District might be stretching it a bit when it has been a 1600 mile journey.    Oh what we do to make our dream a reality.

It's not lucky really Suity you are making it happen. 

Hoping for another lovely weather day tomorrow and perfect driving conditions for you.

F x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

No, no time for sightseeing BB - I've just seen motorway  
And do they drive fast in Germany or what?! Barely anyone does less than 90 miles per hour and most of them go a lot faster, so you really need your wits about you....no sat nav to talk to so am keeping myself awake by singing very loudly (and no doubt out of tune) along with my CDs   

Fraggles - am going to have to concentrate v. hard at work not to give anything away....can be tricky keeping the story straight sometimes!


----------



## Fraggles

Suity I am such a poor liar too and I find that so difficult. For some unknown reason a couple of people at work, my boss one of them have been asking if I would ever consider going it alone to have children and saying how difficult it is as a single mother. My response "oh no I could never do that I could never trap a guy and would like to meet someone to have kids with".  Almost true   I have never talked about children with her or used my computer at work for fertility related things so she must have a psychic radar or something.


----------



## sweet1

It's not looking good.....

After psyching myself up for several months and taking Norethisterone to regulate AF and just when the timing seemed perfect, the volcanic ash has ruined everything...

Am due to fly on Tues but BMI have already cancelled all of their flights for tomorrow so hope is starting to fade. As a last ditch attempt I've seen there is a Eurolines coach to Vienna at 8am on Tues morning. But on reflection I don't fancy 23 hours in a coach, and might still not be able to fly back, and am due back at work on Thursday (noone at work knows I am off to Brno) so I think I will probably have to abandon it this cycle. I've let Reprofit know it doesn't look good but won't know for sure till tomorrow.

Ah well, at least I can go out in June (hopefully) which is only another couple of months, so I won't have to wait too long at least. And there are lots of stranded people who are far wosrse off than me. And it's only IUI so not the end of the world.

So, looks like my 35 year old eggs will have to just get a couple of months older.

*sigh*


----------



## lulumead

Good work Suity...sounds like you are whizzing along.

Could you have a sickie on Thursday if you need a bit of extra rest?

xx

and big    SA - you posted whilst I was writing...how frustrating.


----------



## Violet66

Sweet SA - sorry about this. It must be so frustrating. 

I can see the flight situation dragging on for another week or so and suspect I'll be in the same boat as you a week from today.


----------



## sweet1

Yeah, it doesn't look good. i work in the travel industry and have been working in the office all weekend and as you can imagine, it's been a whole heap of fun. (not.)


----------



## suitcase of dreams

So sorry SweetSA....I opted against the coach too, couldn't face being stuck on it for all that time (although being stuck in my car is not all that much better really!)   

Have to say I am really glad I made the decision to drive now - if I'd waited until today/tomorrow I would not have had time to get to Brno for ET on Tues....can't believe how long this situation is going on for....

Lulu - I could possibly work from home Thurs (especially if I came up with some sort of white lie about boiler problems or something like that) but pushing it a bit to call in sick on the day I'm supposed to be back from a 10 day holiday   I'll be fine....work is just sitting at a desk after all, and all this driving is tiring but not impossible...

Off to bed now though, although only 9pm UK time - feel a bit dizzy, like I'm still moving (kind of like when you get off a boat and you feel like the ground is moving) - guess that's what 12 hours driving does to you!

Suitcase
x


----------



## Violet66

Suity - I do admire you. hats off to you.

Hope you get a good night's rest ready for the second leg


----------



## lulumead

sleep well Suity...hope you feel refreshed for tomorrow. At least you'll get a bit of rest tomorrow ready for transfer.

you were definitely right to drive  
xxx


----------



## Grace10704

I don't often read this thread but got curious and wanted to say I think you, Suity, are my new heroine!  OMG what a journey & what courage to go all that way in the car.  I so hope that all the rest of you who are looking at flights manage to get something sorted very soon & get out to your respective clinics.

Caramac - just wanted to say, if you are really needle phobic (I was until I had my son!) get your doctor to prescribe you Emla cream.  It is a topical anaesthetic - you basically put a pea sized amount where you are going to inject, cover it with cling film for about 10 minutes (supposed to be a particular plastic dressing but cling film stuck on with micropore does the trick!) and then you won't even feel the needle going in.  When i was pregnant I had to inject myself with heparin twice a day which for a needle phobic is pretty worrying - by the end of the pregnancy I could almost do it without the Emla (I say almost cos I was still a scardey cat & put the cream on just in case!).

All the very best wishes to all of you brave and wonderful ladies - with everything crossed for all of you & loads of     
Jx


----------



## hereshoping

Oh wow Suitcase, you have done really well. You are so brave. I feel for all of you with travel plans with this ash.

Sweet SA also, thoughts are with you both, and anybody else who is going to have problems this cycle because of the planes. Hope nobody is stuck out there having had treatment and cant get back too. x


----------



## Annaleah

Suity -     ...hope your getting a good rest and that the last bit of your journey is ok.  

sweet  SA  ..such a frustrating situation
Annaleah x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Suity well done hun for the mamouth drive- hopefully a story to tell your LO in years to come, not even a volcano could stop you getting him/her!!!  You could say that you pulled a muscle in your back with the walking in the peak district and so would prefer to work from home as lying down really helps!! At least work won't be flying you off anywhere in the next few days!

L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Yes, that's true JJ - should get through the entire 2WW without having to fly! Looks like a few more days at least of travel chaos. Lots of my colleagues stuck in Helsinki...

Didn't sleep well at all last night, think I was prob over tired. Have been for a nice run alongside the Rhine in the sunshine this morning though, and feeling much better after lovely hotel breakfast. Have packed sandwiches for the day ahead, so will be setting off shortly - Nurnberg, Pilzen, Prague and then Brno....

Will check in with you all later from the Grand  

Suitcase
x


----------



## Roo67

Safe journey suity - what an adventure you are having, hope you manage to get a good sleep tonight

R xx


----------



## Tombliboo

Suity - I'm in complete awe at the journey you've taken on and the positive attitude you have. You deserve this cycle to be a success and I'll keep everything crossed for you. Drive carefully - especially on the way back when you'll have your precious cargo on board. 

Wishing you all the luck in the world

Tombliboo
xxx


----------



## ameliacooper

Suity - all the best xxx

Take care xx


----------



## hereshoping

Going slightly off topic, and not sure if anybody has already discovered it, but just to let you know

EasyJet have just started flying from Doncaster Robin Hood (Sheffield) airport, and are doing low fares to Prague (useful for Reprofit ladies.) So if any northern single abroadies were hoping to get a nearer airport, or anybody was just looking for an emergency option then its worth considering as Doncaster is on the East coast mainline for trains, so would be a viable panic option for London ladies. 
Anyhow just thought would share that as Im rather excited by it lol, was wavering between Denmark and Brno, but this may just swing it for me. Is it easy to get from Prague to Brno?? It seems to be from what I have read so far (sorry Suitcase, thats not a good question for you today!! Hope you are ok )


----------



## caramac

morrigan - thank you. Your friends words are very much a mirror of my own thoughts on this matter - I very much believe in fate and that what will be will be. I do think a lot of her reaction came from being surprised by my announcement. I am not sure what to suggest with regards to flights - when do you estimate you'll need to fly? I don't think flights will get overbooked but I would probably try and book as soon as flights do resume. If that makes sense?

JJ1 - thank you. I totally believe that the bloke you're supposed to end up with (if any!) will come along at the time he is supposed to and if he doesn't want to take me and LO then he wouldn't be the right bloke!

Suitcase - well done on the driving! Fingers crossed you get another nice today today and make it to Brno with time to relax this evening. Love JJ1's idea about pulling a muscle in your back so you can work from home on Thursday!

Sweet SA - so sorry to hear that your flight has been cancelled. Are you sure you couldn't go by coach. I know 20+ hours won't be fun, but at least you'll be able to go ahead with your plans. Can you not extend your time off work or call in sick, so you can get the coach back too?

Grace - thanks for the tip about the cream for injecting. Makes me feel like a right wuss now that I hear you had to inject yourself every single day! I had a blood test at the doctors today and it wasn't too bad after all - maybe I'm getting better?  

Hello everyone else - hope you're all having a lovely day!

I'm going to need to decide soon whether to book a coach ticket to Brno for this weekend in case my flight on Sunday doesn't operate. Not sure how late to leave it to decide what to do. Coach ticket will be about £90 for me (one way) but I'll need to set off on Friday and stay an extra night at the Grand on Saturday. So annoying about this ash.


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Well I've arrived  

Got here about 4pm in the end - took a bit longer than expected due to bad traffic around Nurnberg and then again through roadworks on the Prague ring road. Discovered you need a €15 'sticker' to drive in Czech...had to pull off motorway at last minute before crossing the border as hadn't seen the sign before! I guess these are the sorts of things you find out about if you do some research before you go, rather than just jumping in the car and driving   

Have been to Tesco for some supplies and am planning to spend a relaxing evening in my room with a good book (upside of driving is you can bring whatever you like with you - since I've come straight from Dorset holiday via friend's 40th b'day I have, amongst other things, 2 bottles of champagne, a range of breakfast cereals and crackers, my swimming gear, a kite, 2 feather free pillows, and around 2 weeks worth of clothes - mostly dirty!)

I have no idea what sort of embryos I've got - every time I tried to call between 1-2pm as directed, it was either engaged or no one answered. So let's just hope there is something to transfer, and that my lining is OK (didn't have scan as no time) 

Can't believe how much this has ended up costing me - my £50 Ryanair flight replaced with a £300 channel crossing, no refund on my Grand unused nights and have had to pay for 2 nights in Wurzberg as well. Plus no refund on my car parking at Stansted, and all the petrol and food supplies along the way as well. Oh well, it had better be worth it that's all I can say. To get a BFN after all this will be particularly depressing....

Those of you waiting on flights etc, good luck - I do hope things work out for you. Def have a contingency plan though in case no flights...from what I've been reading, there's no clear end to this situation yet although the airlines are now putting pressure on to get things back to normal....

Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

suity so pleased you have arrived safely relax

L x


----------



## bingbong

Suity I'm so pleased that you arrived ok   I'm still totally in awe of you. How odd that you need a sticker to drive in the CZ   I really think that with all that you have done for this cycle it has to be the one for you, I really hope so anyway  say hello to Brno for me. Really hope that you sleep better tonight and that you have some very good news tomorrow  

SSA I really hope that something works out so that you can still go out to Brno. Keep us posted  

bingbong x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks girls  

It's not that difficult really - you just get in the car and drive   Motorway bit is easy, it's the towns which is harder, especially remembering which side of the road to drive on   
Getting into Brno wasn't too bad as there were signs to the Grand/centre, not sure how I'm going to get back out to the motorway tomorrow though!

It all feels a bit surreal to be honest, I can't quite believe I got up at 7am on Sunday in Derbyshire and drove to Brno - and that by Weds eve I'll be back home again and I'll go to work and pretend nothing has happened this week!

Quite a few of my colleagues have spent the last 2 days getting back from Helsinki so they'll have lots of travel tales to tell and I'll just have to keep very quiet about my little trip!

Suitcase
x


----------



## Roo67

Glad you arrive safely Suity - its amazing what stuff we carry around in our cars !! have a lovely relaxing evening, hope you are going to open that champagne - its a shame to take it home again with you 

Lots of love and luck

R x


----------



## morrigan

Suity I'm so impressed!! And a run - you have some very lucky embryos - what a cool mum ! You so deserve a bfp!


----------



## lulumead

good work Suity    
crossing absolutely everything that I can for this one to work.    
xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Blimey suity!!!  What an adventure indeed.  I have to say am very impressed .... and have to agree with Roo would be a shame to have to drive the champers all the way back  

Lots of luck for tomorrow, and well done!  Have a safe journey home x


----------



## wizard

Suitcase glad to hear you've arrived safely    I get the German drivers thing; my aunt lives in Germany drives between Northern Germany and the UK every month and although she travels through a number of European countries it's always the German motorways - and drivers - she has something to say about.  They have no speed limits on many sections of the motorway and when there's a crash there are rarely any survivors because of the speed they drive.  When I've been with her I cower under the dashboard and grip my seat!  So I can imagine your experience.

Fingers crossed everything is going brilliantly with your embryos and lots of luck for transfer.  I've no doubt you will be an absolutely fantastic mother when it happens.

Wizard x

P.S. I'm with Roo and Jovi on the champers.  Cheers.


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Sorry totally out of place but Wizard I love your little cat in your pic    Sooooooo cute! x


----------



## caramac

Good luck for tomorrow Suitcase - you deserve it after the adventure you're on!


----------



## dottiep

Suity

OMG........... what a roadtrip you're on!  Just wanted to say if you need a stop over on the way back then you're welcome in the Dam.  You can get a ferry from Hook of Holland to Harwich from Holland if it's not too far out of your way?

This one definitely deserves a BFP........... imagine explaining it to your LO in years to come!

Best of luck for ET hun

Dxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Dottie but have return ticket for Channel Tunnel train from Calais to Folkestone so will head back that way...
Look forward to catching up with you soon though - we must sort out dates  

Suitcase
x


----------



## cocochanel1

Suity heaps of luck for tomorrow xxxxxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Good luck Suity.

Sweet SA - what's the latest with your travel plans - are you going - they say they are opening airspace - is it in time?

F x


----------



## wizard

Also totally out of place but thank you Jovi   His name is Hegarty and he's a menace and the bees knees all in one.  It's taken me almost a year to work out how to upload a photo of him (his b'day is 1st April, says it all).  I got him after my 1st failed IVF cycle.  Fortunately I resisted on my second and on my third I had Louis.....  However the little fella in the pic is now a young man (well older teenager at least) and I sooooooo want another.  But then that would make it 6    

Wizard x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Oh dear, just been googling re driving in Europe and I am breaking numerous laws...I'm supposed to have converters on my headlights, and be carrying an emergency triangle, a yellow vest for me, my vehicle registration documents, MOT and insurance papers, plus my full driving licence - paper and plastic card....

Let's just hope I don't get stopped for anything or I'm in trouble - I simply didn't have time to check any of this out and anyway couldn't have gone home to get the paperwork anyway or I'd never have got here in time...

Better drive a bit slower on the way back so I don't get stopped for anything  

Suitcase
x


----------



## Fraggles

Suity you will be absolutely fine

a) you won't get stopped
b) make sure you don't understand their perfect english and look puzzled
c) After treatment tomorrow if all else fails combined with tiredness, tx, emotions and a long drive I am sure your floodgates will easily open and instead of getting a fine you'll find yourself getting a police escort.

Lots of love

F x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

I'm sure it will be fine Fraggles, it's my own fault for googling it now...should have stayed blissfully ignorant...I was actually just looking up speed limits for Czech motorways as no signs on them (130kph if anyone needs to know!) and then I stumbled on all this other stuff about regulations etc
Oh well, nothing I can do about it now, will drive carefully and am sure it will all be fine
Have sorted hotel for tomorrow night, just hope transfer is not delayed as I really need to get on the road asap, traffic around Prague will be a nightmare and I'll be hitting it just at rush hour   Still, can't be helped, need to get half way tomorrow so I can make good time on Weds. Main thing is to get home so I can relax properly
Right, time for bed I think....hoping to sleep better tonight and have a bit of a lie in  
Suitcase
x


----------



## Violet66

If you're driving at night it is important that you get the headlight tape - you should be able to pick it up from a garage. Otherwise you'll be dazzling the oncoming drivers.


----------



## Annaleah

Suity - will be thinking of you tomorrow ^reik i^.  12hrs driving and you're still up for a run, breakfasted and sandwiches made before 8am    i'm seriously impressed.

Wizard - Hegarty is such a great name - makes him sound very bold.  Everytime I see a young parrot at the breeders I want another one - but I'm trying to hold onto the thought that cleaning the extroadinary mess that my three parrots make is already enough for one person!
Annaleahx


----------



## sweet1

well done Suity. I hope you get a BFP after all this!

My flight has been cancelled   I have been umming and ahhing over whether to get the coach but I just don't think I can handle a 22 hour journey each way   it would mean arrive, get basted, then pretty much leave! I'll be exhausted and don't fancy my chances very much.

I have decided not to go this cycle. I'll probably regret it tomorrow.

There will be other chances, but it is disappointing. My next chance to go is June and I'll do whatever I can to get out there then. and then as regularly as time and money will allow after that. I'm fed up of waiting now.

Luckiy I will get a full refund on the flight, and Octopus Travel give a full refund on the Grand even if you xx the day before which i think is pretty good. I can also use the credit on my cancelled student agency bus for the next trip which is great, so money wise I havent  really lost out.


----------



## Felix42

Suity, wishing you so much  for transfer. E & I have everything crossed for you for a safe journey back and a fab BFP at the end!    

Sweet SA, I'm so sorry to hear you've had to cancel. Good to hear that you can go again in June. It'll be here before you know it. 

Apologies all that I've not got the front page updated just now. I will do over the next day or so. Please can you pm me with updates so I can include them on the front page. Cheers!

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thank you all so much for the posts and texts with well wishes - it's much appreciated

2 grade 1 hatching blasts on board, jumping in car now for stage 1 of journey home, need to get to hotel before it gets dark as headlights not legal in Europe....plus always harder to drive/find hotels in the dark
Beginning to hate sight of my car...and very bored of my limited range of CDs...oh well, only another 11 hours to Calais!

Suitcase
x


----------



## starbuck

Congrats on being PUPO Suity.  Have just caught up on your adventure getting to Brno and I hope you have an uneventful trip back.  You can spend the time singing to your embies - I did that a lot on my BFP cycle and am sure it helped!

Sweet SA sorry that the Ash has caused you to cancel this month.  As if this journey isn't hard enough! 

Starbuck
x


----------



## Fraggles

SweetSA Sorry to hear of the delay but June here you come. Can I ask who did you book flight through and how did you pay? I ask because I may risk booking for next week in the hope the volcano has stopped spewing if I can get money back.

F x


----------



## bingbong

Suity big congrats on being PUPO!! I hope that the trip home goes ok  

bingbong x


----------



## hereshoping

Well done Suitcase, Ive been following the news of course, and what you have done is nothing short of a miracle. Really hope it works for you, drive safely back


----------



## caramac

Suitcase - Congrats on getting there and being PUPO!  

Sweet SA - Sorry to hear that you're definitely going to miss this month's tx. But hopefully June will arrive before you know it and you'll at least avoid the stress around the flights!

Fraggles - Ryanair will give full refunds if the flights get cancelled so would be worth booking with just in case.

Hello everyone else!

I have booked train/coach tickets to get me to Brno just in case my flight on Sunday is cancelled. It means I won't arrive in Brno until 3.30pm on Monday which is my Day 10. What time is Reprofit open until? Or do you think it will be okay to just get my scan done first thing on Day 11 instead?


----------



## Fraggles

Caramac email Stepan and ask him what he thinks? How long are you there for? If you there until day 13 I think it is day 14 you are there until from memory I can't see why there would be a problem getting it done first thing on day 11. But I think it is your first tx isn't it unless I am mixing you up in which case I would play it safe.

Suity congrats on being PUPO.

F x


----------



## kylecat

Brilliant news about your transfer suity - so pleased for you. Well done for having the determination and guts to get yourself over to Brno independantly. Good luck, I am keeping everything crossed for you.    

Sorry to those others having difficulties getting abroad for treatment - I do hope everything comes together in the end.  

Kylecat xxx


----------



## lulumead

great news suity sending lots of     

SA - very frustrating, roll on june when you can get going, so hard when you've geared yourself up for it.

xx


----------



## Annaleah

Just popped on here quickly (mid interview prep!!) to see how Suity got on.  

Suity - Great sounding embies - you should have a CD with subliminal divide and implant messages for your two on board.  Hope your journey back tomorrow is ok
Annaleah xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Congratulations on being PUPO suity      

Hope you have a good journey home,
Jovi x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks all  

Passed the 1000 mile mark today - well that's from Calais. Plus 250 miles from Derbyshire to Folkestone before I even started! A few summers ago me and my sister did a US roadtrip and we thought 3000 miles in 3 weeks was pretty good going. But 1000 miles in 3 days - well, even I think I must be a bit mad  

Still, nearly halfway back to Calais now, so if I get up early tomorrow should be back there in time for an early afternoon train, and I gain an hour on the way back which helps too. Want to get home in time to chill out and unpack before work on Thurs. Not been home for 2 weeks so really looking forward to my own bed  

Annaleah - good luck with the interview   

Caramac - pretty sure if you arrive at 3.30 you would still have time for a scan. Seem to recall I had one at 5pm on my first cycle as that was the earliest I could get there. But best to just email Stepan and check...

Gosh, what are we all going to do after 10pm UK time tonight when the FF server goes down?! Who will we talk to?! Mind you, that's 11pm here and I'll def be in bed  

Suitcase
x


----------



## morrigan

Congratulations with been Pupo suity.


----------



## caramac

thanks suitcase. If might flight gets cancelled and I have to go by train/coach I will definitely email Stepan to see if they can fit me in for a scan on the Monday - but it's good to know they did yours at 5pm.


----------



## indekiwi

Airports in the UK have all just been re-opened (announced by the BBC).  Still expecting lots of disruption and BA have cancelled all short haul flights until 1 pm tomorrow.

Good luck to all the ladies due to fly in the next few days.

A-Mx


----------



## Sima

Good effort Suity.  You amaze me.  Congratulations on being PUPO and I hope you have a good trip back tomorrow.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Suity hope youget home ok PUPO
lx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi All

Yes dilemma dilemmas - I wonder whether to book a flight for next weekend in the hope of having tx if flights are OK to fly next week but need to decide because I have to start taking clomid tomorrow or wait until mid May when all this back log should be sorted. However, as one of the side affects of clomid for me is that I could happily murder anyone who irritates me and do it with a smile on my face when I am on clomid do not want to take it unless I am sure that I can get plus I would rather not put my body through clomid unless I know I am having treatment - would do you think I should do? 

Also, if iui doesn't work next time out, would you recommend I have an antral follicle count done and an AMH test done, what do they measure and would this assess where DEIVF or OEIVF is likely to be the most successful for me so I don't waste money on something that wouldn't work.

Anyone able to help please?

Thanks

F x


----------



## morrigan

Fraggles- If youc an book a flight now - id say go for it - it may be worth it.

I had my antral follicle count and amh done via the bodyclock network which runs a scheme that will do the scan and blood tests and concultation for £350 you pay them £50 booking fee and they refer you to clinic nearby who will charge £300 for the package- I'm not sure if you can get it done cheaper elsewhere?

My understanding of it (feel free for anyone to correct) is the antral follicle count is a measure of the number of follicles in the ovary- done at the beggining of the cycle, once one of these eggs begin to mature it releases a hormone that inhibits FSH production so FSH level drops allowing only one follicle to become dominant. This is why if you have a low number of follicles as menapause approaches you produce less hormone so FSH remains high. AMH has a role in inhibiting excessive FSH recruitment of follicles (not sure how) and if you have a low amh level it suggests your ovarian reserve may be low- ie your fertility may become reduced soon. You must have it measured alongside a scan as some conditions like polycyctic ovarys give false high readings. I believe that they use it in IVF to judge drug dosage to avoid OHSS as if its high you at risk of this. I have heard if amh level is very low they say you wouldn't respond well to OEIVF. THere is a bit of a mix up about scales of measurement though- some say below 5 is low and above 20 is high - mine was 5.7 but my consultant said this was low as it was below 15 !

Do you have scans now before iui - if your follicels are alright then they should be ok for you.


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Morrigan 

Yes still have scans before iui but looking at going to IVF and don't want to waste money if it is unlikely to be successful. Thanks for the inf. I did some research today and got this info and so far it is the cheapest I have come across.

For anyone interested I am going to a clinic in St Albans, Herts for my next scans - think it's called Verulam Clinic but tel no is 01727 833099.

I had been looking into AMH testing which someone suggested I could have it done at a clinic in Glasgow but they charged £180, london bridge clinic charge £145 but wouldn't do it unless I also had a consult and Verulam will do it for £133 with a sonographer but no consult when I explained I am having it done overseas and have a consultant there. They will send my report to my consultant and give them to me but assume sonographer will explain what she sees when I am there.

Antral follicle scan they quoted me £130 and for lining scan £100 for first and £75 for second. I think I saw on another web page of a clinic they were quote £245 but can't remember which one.

Hope that helps anyone who is interested. Please not I am not an expert on AMH or antral follice count scan so you will get more help from doing a google, asking a nurse or midwife thread or reading other posts on here.

F x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Fraggles - re AMH/antra follical tests etc, I think it depends a bit on how you feel generally about OE vs DE. If your tests came back suggesting DE the way to go - would you feel comfortable going straight to this without trying with your own eggs, or would you most likely feel that you wanted to give it one go at least with your own eggs? I mention this because it's common for people to want to at least try once with their own eggs (unless there is very clear/strong medical evidence that it won't work - which in many cases there isn't) before moving to DE...
The other thing is that the tests are only an indication of how you might respond to OE IVF, the only way to be sure how many eggs you get/egg quality, is to actually do a cycle of IVF. So whilst I'm not exactly saying the tests are a waste of time, do remember they are just an indication and you are unlikely to get a definitive answer from them..sorry  

Good luck whatever you decide  

I'm home - at last...today was very long and tiring....got up at 6.30am, left hotel at 7.30am, caught the 3.50pm train across the channel and finally home around 5.30pm UK time, which makes it 12 hours driving. Nearly lost the plot several times on the way today - prob shouldn't actually have been driving by the end of it, but home safely and that's what counts  

Early night for me I think

Hello everyone else,
Suitcase
x


----------



## morrigan

ditto on the not been an expert !!!!!- Well hope you get good results when you get it done- will your GP do FSH levels etc..

Its really hard to decide how long to give IUIs. Good luck with descion making!


----------



## midnightaction

*suity* Glad to see you home safe and well and PUPO, I hope my journey over next month is not as adventurous as yours 

Sarah xx


----------



## midnightaction

*cem* Big hugs from me because your feeling down, I hope you feel better soon 

Sarah xx


----------



## cocochanel1

Suity I think you are amazing - well done for your epic trip.   
Cem, hope you feel better.
Coco xxx


----------



## caramac

Suity - glad to hear you got home safely.   for a good result now after all your efforts!

Cem - sorry to hear you're not feeling too well today.  

Fraggles - I reckon you should just get on and book the flight!  

I wonder if any of you can help me with an issue I'm having regarding donor sperm. I emailed Stepan the other day asking "how do I choose my sperm donor?" and he said "fill in questionnaire attached and email to xx". But the questionnaire he attached is the same one he's already sent me - which is headed "Questionnaire for Sperm Recipient" and I thought that was supposed to be filled out with my information. I can't see where I specify what characteristics I'd like in the donor. Did you all receive a second form to fill out?

Unfortunately I can't send him the questionnaire about me until I have my blood group (I've tried sending it to him without and he just said "With questionnaire please wait for blood group result"). I had a blood test on Monday to find out my blood group and I'm still waiting to hear back from them. Worried I'm running out of time to pick my sperm donor!


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Caramac - the 'Questionnaire Sperm Recipient' is for you to fill out with your desired donor details....not your own  

If you are having DE, then you need to also provide your info, but for IUI/IVF with OE, you wouldn't need to as not relevant

Not sure why they need blood group - they don't match sperm or even DE on blood group (unless you specifically request it)...don't think there is any medical reason for needing it

Hope you get it all sorted soon
Suitcase
x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Caramac

From my memory the sperm donor form was just very basic. I purchased my sperm from xytex and picked known donor. That gives a lot more information for those who want it including weight, height, hair colour, education, siblings, medical history etc but that costs. For me I just wanted child to be able to contact donor if chose too and wasn't worried about characteristics.

I think you might be able to say hair colour, eyes and height but not much more than that and that's only if my memory is right.

Sure Suity or BB will be along soon to confirm.

F x


----------



## caramac

Suitcase - thank you! I thought it was odd why they were asking for blood group for the sperm donor, that's why I had just assumed that it must be MY blood group! How annoying - I had a jab and everything to find out (plus will be charged for it too!)  

Fraggles - was tempted to order sperm from Xytex but didn't have time as this first tx has come all of a sudden (thought I had until next Jan to plan but got my timings mixed up). Not really fussed about characteristics either but would like to specify height in particular, and obviously don't want to mix up my height with preferred height of donor!


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Yes, you basically only get to specifiy: 
Hair colour, Eye colour, Weight, Height, Blood group and Education

I originally ordered sperm from ESB to have ID release and more info about donor, but that was when using my own eggs. Now I've moved to DE, I felt that I wanted a level playing field - so child will have similar level of info about sperm and egg donor (not much info it's true, but there you go...I'll deal with that as it comes up)

When I filled in the form for Reprofit I just typed on the bottom that I didn't have any requirements re blood type for sperm donor. I think perhaps it's more important for couples because they want to match the male partner....

Suitcase
x


----------



## hereshoping

Hello, well done Suitcase for getting home safely. 
Fraggles and Morrigan I have also been looking at the AMH tests. I found that Care fertility do these, along with the scans for linings and folicles, but I have the feeling that though reasnobly priced they want you to have treatment with them. Im having a bit of trouble with this to be honest, because everywhere in my area seems to want to charge a consultancy fee and then get a letter from my GP too as if they are going to treat me! I just want somebody reliable to do the scans before I fly out! I  have had a look at The Birth Company, are these good (sure I read that one of you use them?) The one in St Albans may be useful because i will prob end up flying from Stanstead and I  have friends in that region.
Other than this any tips would be appreciated as I seem to be having real trouble just finding a decent place who will scan me without spending a fortune getting set up with them on consultancy prelim fees. 
Ive been researching non stop and Im now deciding between Reprofit and Maigaard in Denmark. Funnily enough that doesnt seem to be the hardest part, its all the tests to get done at home lol. Im also thinking of using Californian Cryobank because I like their choices, but I think Ive gone a bit daft with this because Im sure the shipping fees will be crazy, anybody dealt with them?
All help appreciated because Ive hit a bit of a wobble stage!! And you are all so competent!


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

hereshopping just a quicky as should be studying. Just found out about the St Albans one today but they were so friendly on the phone. I stressed I was having treatment overseas so just literally wanted test and no consult afterwards but think the nurse is there this sunday - you would need to check when she is there if you wanted a blood test for amh as didn't ask about other days. They also do lining scan.

Things to consider - if you need meds are you able to get Maigaard to email scanned prescriptions and get them made up in the UK or can you only get them made up in Denmark? And is it consultant led at Maigaard so that you can get prescriptions written up for you. Think I saw someone else - perhaps Morrigan from memory was being treated at a clinic which was midwife led so they can't prescribe prescriptions. There have been times I have had to email reprofit because I ran out (OK I was being ditzy and through a tab of clomid away) then when I realised my error emailed Reprofit said help and they emailed a new prescription to me which I emailed to Fazeleys to get made up.


Good luck on your decision.

F x


----------



## hereshoping

Thank you Fraggles, i will ring Verulam tomorrow. Its a wonderful find from you because I worked in st Albans once and so despite being a northerner know it qte well! Its a pity Reprofit dont set up a UK scanning and testing centre because I would happilly pay UK prices to go there and have them sort it all out for me and report back to Brno!! 
Maigaard do have drs and consultants, but I get the feeling they are not as efficient in that way as Reprofit, and that they will start asking me to co ordinate with a UK consultant, which defeats the object a bit. I have emailed to ask them more detail about how I would get my drugs just to check. Its silly but with the right budget flight and hotel its more than likely cheaper to go over there and let them do the tests themselves than to mess abt in the UK when you live away from London. I was going to nip over with a friend and make a mini break of it just to check out Maigaard too, but in the end I think I will go with reprofit as you all love them.

One other thing I have seen but am not sure if its any good but may be is a website called Medichecks. Apparently you can order alsorts of blood, urine tests including hormone ones that we need, and what they do is take the order by phone or internet, and then send you to a local test centre (they have lots) to get your blood done with a nurse or dr and then you post it in envelope provided where it goes to central lab and then you get results online or by post/phone etc. They have guidelines on posting at weekends and sending special delivery etc. They seem to do a discount on the cheapest one if you order a few. I just done know if they are reliable but its certainly a quick solution and could be cheaper if a few are done at once because the initial prices are fair ish. Im going to have a look and then ring them to see how much they know and if they are reputable. If they are any good it will help me as they have a centre to test in my town and so I can dash down there on cycle day 3 etc easy enough.


----------



## caramac

Thanks again Suitcase - I have filled out the questionnaire and put that I had no requirements for blood group. So will now sit and await donor options! Very exciting!


----------



## morrigan

suitcase- glad your home- bet you were very grateful for your own bed tonight.

Hereshopping- Not sure if you have yet but I felt like i had a million unresolved answers before I rang the clinic and had my consultation (over the phone) I'm not sure if its just me but I always felt I got more in depth answers and felt more reassured when I rang clinics as aposed to emails (ive added a abroad thing to my land line so I get cheap phone calls - lol)

In denmark I think you have a different doctor for different things ie my clinic always say ask your gynaecolgist as though everyone already has one of those- if you ask directly you may find you don't have to be referred as they may not know much about UK primary care.

Just a thought I know Fraggles has worked out theres cheaper ways of doing it but being on the cheeky side you could always contact http://www.mybodyclock.net/ looking for info and find out what clinics are availble in your area- you wouldn't be obliged to book though them!!! Wobbles normal!


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Morrigan

So can you book the tests through them and do they refer you to somewhere local?

Thanks

F


----------



## morrigan

Thats about the gist of it - Its a network that been set up so people can get easy ovarian reserve testing. You pay then £50 booking fee and they refer you to local clinic who have to garantee to do  day 3-6 Transvaginal scan and AMH levels with a consultation for £300 so total is £350.


----------



## Fraggles

Oh I get it now, I will stay at St Albans. Had thought it could be a lot cheaper but not interested in a consult. Useful website though so thanks.

F x


----------



## morrigan

No worries- If id found this site first I don't think Id of used it !! LOL- I got my GP to do CD1-5 FSH and day 21 progesterone as a standard pre conception screen so didn't pay for that bit.


----------



## hereshoping

Am a bit confused, Eva from Reprofit has just emailed me after I sent the First Virtual visit form in, and she says that they cant treat me without husband or partner. I left the questions on a man bit blank but I filled in the part abt pregnancy with former partner maybe thats whats done it?  so what do I do now? ??!!Sorry to but in the thread but am gutted. I know full well they treat single women!!x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

hereshoping - this seems to happen quite a bit. you need to contact Dr Machac directly by email and go through him:  [email protected]

shouldn't be a problem, don't say you are single in the email, just say you want IUI/IVF (as appropriate) with donor sperm....

hope you get it sorted
Suitcase
x


----------



## hereshoping

Thank you Suitcase, this Eva must be some sort of gatekeeper lol!! So I just start again without mentioning the other episode and email Dr Machac then, keeping it brief? Fingers crossed then!


----------



## suitcase of dreams

that's what I would do...and see what happens....hope it gets sorted out
it is illegal for Czech clinics to treat single women so they have to tread carefully....but I would imagine if you do not refer directly to it, just state that you want treatment with donor sperm, it should be OK

good luck!
Suitcase
x


----------



## hereshoping

Thank you Suitcase, I will let you know how it goes


----------



## caramac

Hello everyone - hope you've all had a lovely day?!!

Quick question for Reprofit ladies....do you recommend changing some money into Czech currency here or wait until the airport at Brno? What is the currency by the way? Thank you!


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Caramac  - it's Czech crowns....and it's kind of up to you re exchange. If you are arriving by plane you will need some cash for the bus/taxi to the hotel, but you could get this at the airport pretty easily. Because I drove and at short notice, I didn't take any CZ money with me, although I had some Euros left over from a business trip which I used through France/Belgium/Germany. Then I just took a small amount of CZ cash out of an ATM with my credit card when I arrived (this is prob more expensive than changing it at the Post Office before you go but tbh I'd spent so much by that point that a £1.50 credit card fee seemed pretty insignificant!!)
I didn't spend much at all there, just a few crowns on tram fares (14 crowns each way to Reprofit) and some snacks. I made sandwiches at the hotel breakfast and had those for lunch, and I was too tired to go out for dinner. Everywhere takes credit cards anyway....so you prob won't need much cash 

Suitcase
x


----------



## caramac

Thanks Suitcase. I will get a bit of currency changed tomorrow to take over with me. I can always draw more out whilst I'm there if I need to. I've got some Euros too left over from a recent trip so will take them as well.


----------



## bingbong

Caramac take some pounds with you and there are some exchange places round the corner from the Grand that have a good exchange rate, better than you can get here and you can just change £5 or £10 if you just need a little bit extra. It has to work out cheaper than using an ATM. 

bingbong x


----------



## caramac

Thanks BB. Great tip!


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hello all, good news for me today that I have 3 frosties at Reprofit....am very happy with this as gives me a plan B for back up if this cycle doesn't work. And hopefully is also a good indication of embie quality on this cycle   

Hope everyone is having a good day. Looking forward to a sunny weekend  

Suitcase
x


----------



## bingbong

Suity that's great news!!! Three frosties   some lovely siblings there!

bingbong x


----------



## midnightaction

*suity* that's fantastic news, that's 3 lovely frosties for siblings 

Sarah x x


----------



## Fraggles

Suity fantastic news which goes to show your effort was all worth it!

F x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hmm would be lovely to think of it as siblings, but am tending to see it as a second chance when this fails (still struggling a bit with the PMA)
Either way it's good news though!

Suitcase
x


----------



## Fraggles

Suity, you are Queen of PMA - I am voting for siblings because look at your dedication to getting to Brno. Everything is still crossed for you and I am now getting cramp.

F x


----------



## lulumead

I vote siblings too   

xx


----------



## Fraggles

Suity and I say the majority rules so so far you are having siblings.


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Fraggles - don't go getting cramp on my behalf  

Thanks everyone, really appreciate your positive thinking. I'd love it to be siblings. Or actually I'd quite like twins this time round, and then perhaps one sibling in a couple of years time. Sadly however we don't always get what we want so I am trying to be a bit realistic...there are no guarantees even with really good embies...

'only' 10 days to OTD - hope I can make it there without going quietly insane!

Suitcase
x


----------



## Fraggles

Suity I have just posted a letter to the Head of Deliveries at the Storks Head Office and placed your order.


----------



## hereshoping

Fingers crossed for you suitcase. After what you have been through nobody deserves it more. I had to smile last night as I was reading older threads and you were all moaning abt Ryanair and how it was better flying BA etc, and I think it was you Suity or Fraggles who said that it was a real endurance test (or words to that effect!) Had to smile because compared with what you did this week it was absolute luxury!! Bet reprofit were amazed that you made it there! Congrats on the frosties too.


----------



## Fraggles

hereshopping when are you going for treatment and is it reprofit or serum that you are going?


----------



## Maya7

Suity - delighted to hear you're now PUPO after a marathon journey (literally and figuratively) ... and fantastic news about frosties.  I was always a bit   about all the embies that never made it to frosties there ...

All the best for OTD ..


Maya


----------



## Fraggles

hereshopping you haven't messed up with reprofit but I first got a no by emailing the general address so emailed Stepan direct. I saw that he was away yesterday so won't have been replying to his emails. They don't need to know your position accept that perhaps you have already had a child.

Where are you based? Drop a mention on here and I am sure someone can recommend somewhere.

F x


----------



## hereshoping

Sorry for the rant. I am very lucky already and did have a word with myself last night to the effect of that if its meant to happen it will fall into place and if not to leave it for a while and see again. The midwife led clinics in Denmark (no drugs though and sometimes no scans) should be easy enough to set up, but if a first try on a natural cycle didnt work (and they are more expensive) then I would want to move on to a dr led clinic anyhow so seems a bit daft. And of course I would have to move my sperm (lol) So just having a wobble, and mostly because I want to go to reprofit!! Fraggle/suitcase, if you want to know what is panicing me so much re that then PM me and I will go through it with you lol.
xx


----------



## bingbong

Hereshoping   it is all very stressful but you will get there   I also emailed the general Reprofit address and got no reply and then emailed Stepan and it all went from there. He does respond quickly but if he is away then there will be a delay. You also mentioned moving sperm and I'd be careful with that because I know that some clinics won't allow that. I really don't see why being divorced and already a mum would make Reprofit less likely to treat you than any other single.

Good luck

bingbong x


----------



## Fraggles

hereshopping what did you do or have you done anything. I sent panic pm to Suity and Bingbong too as requested so you will get some other opinions but I think simple solutions are best.

F x


----------



## hereshoping

Not done anything yet, am waiting for further instructions from you lovely ladies! lol, got to go out now so will check in later x


----------



## bingbong

hereshoping it sounds to me like there is nothing that you can do right now, you just have to wait until Stepan gets back to you and go from there. They are laid back and I can't see it all being a problem so try not to stress as right now there's nothing that you can do anyway. I know that it's hard to wait and be patient when you are desperate to ttc but you still have time to sort this (as you want to track your cycles for a few months). Deep breath and see what Stepan says. 


bingbong


----------



## Fraggles

hereshopping

I say just send an email saying many apologies realised you made an error, please find attached corrected info. Then wait for Stepan to come back to you.

F x


----------



## hereshoping

Hi I'm back now. Thanks ladies. Keep you posted


----------



## suitcase of dreams

been out tonight and early start for sign languag re class tomorrow so will reply to PM's/posts re Reprofit tomorrow
Suitcase
x


----------



## hereshoping

Think all is well now x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

that's great news...am replying to your PM also  

Suitcase
x


----------



## hereshoping

Thank you Suitcase. Hope you all have a lovely Saturday afternoon, Ive just been on a walk to the park, this weather really cheers me up and calms me down a bit!!


----------



## hereshoping

Hello all. Hope things are good.
Bit of advice please. I'm up the stage of "Questionaire sperm recipient" and I know this has been referred to on here before but wanted to check latest facts. What am I putting on here? Is it info on CURRENT partner, or desired donor characteristics? And why is there a bit to fill out my details but only space for one on the form? Do you tick boxes or write your name in the appropriate box and "his name" in the others? Sorry if I'm being thick here.

Its important that I do this bit right as donor has to match in with my existing family so to speak.
And I usually complicate things as Fraggles, Bingbong and Suitcase well know. So can somebody set me straight thanks.
Sorry it's all me me me at the mo, once I get set up I will stop being so needy!!x


----------



## hereshoping

Forgot to add, I know I was going to use a sperm bank and order, and may still do this, but am leaning more towards using reprofits now, hence filling in the form so they have it on file for the duration.


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Ok, if this is the same form I filled in (mine is from Dec last year so may have changed since then), then at the top of the form it asks for partner's first and last name, and then female patient's first and last name. Just leave the partner's bit blank and put your name in the female patient's bit

then there are a series of characteristics with boxes to tick. This is for you to choose the characteristics of the sperm donor - NOT for you to describe yourself. So for eg, the first one is hair colour - just tick for all the ones you would consider, same for eye colour etc. 
If no preference, tick all, or leave blank. I had no strong feelings re blood type so left that blank and just wrote on the bottom that any blood type was OK

There is no need for you to give your own characteristics - that's irrelevant to the clinic, they just want to know what you want from a donor. 
Then they will send you a list of potential donors which match your criteria most closely and you get to choose from the list...

hope this makes sense now, give me a shout if not
Suitcase
x


----------



## hereshoping

Yes that is great thank you Suitcase, I was hoping this was how it went. So glad you are all here.


----------



## bingbong

for some of them I put down 'prefer' but also ticked other boxes, to show that I'd rather one thing but didn't mind about another. I pretty much got all the ones that I put prefer to which is good. 

Good luck filling it in, it's kind of fun and even more exciting when you get the choices back!

bingbong x


----------



## hereshoping

I didnt know you actually get choices back so that's good. I have ticked what I am happy with and in the notes section added a few comments because its really important to at least try and match with existing family so baby doesnt look completely out of place. Other than that I'm not too fussy as Im sure they screen them for all the things you would worry abt. (right? lol)


----------



## caramac

hereshoping - don't worry I had the same mix up myself! I thought the form was to be filled out with my own details, but Suitcase & bingbong have explained it perfectly above!

Well, I'm out here in Brno! Went to the clinic this morning for my lining scan. Not sure what to think at the moment as the doctor I saw didn't seem to have any information on me - didn't know what meds I was on, what treatment I was having or anything! Was a bit worrying. Scan went okay. Lining is a bit thin only 5.6 so at BB's advice I'm off to stock up on chocolate brazil nuts!  

I guess because of the thin lining issue the doc suggested friday for IUI which will be my day 14. Going back on Thurs morning early for the trigger shot and am going to take print outs of all my correspondence with the clinic with me (including donor choice) with me as a bit worried they're just going to stick any old sperm in me at this rate with no notes!!!


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Sorry to hear that Caramac - I've never had that problem, they've always had my file to hand when I've been there...and at least known what tx I was having - although they can be a bit vague about the medication side of things (perhaps because I have adapted the protocol to suit me and had some stuff prescribed by my immune consultant here) 
Do you know who it was? Good idea to take your paperwork with you next time just in case but I'm sure it will all be fine  
Hope you are enjoying Brno - I hear the weather is pretty nice out there so you should have a good opportunity to wander around, soak up the sunshine and relax!

Good luck with the lining thickening. Day 14 sounds about right to me and you have 4 more days for it to thicken up so hopefully all will be well. Might be worth getting them to scan again when you go in on Thursday just to check all is well before they trigger...after all you want to get the timing as right as possible  

Hello to all our other abroadies  
Suitcase
x


----------



## hereshoping

Good luck with the lining Caramac. I'm sure they will have everything ready for you when you go back. I imagine they are really busy and if you take copies like you said and go a bit earlier than any apptmt time then it should be ok. It's nice that they are laid back, and so on, but where we come from we are used to fuss and everything being really thorough, hard habits to break. I would be the same as you!
Keep us posted. Sounds like you have a good week of relaxing ahead. You will have to let us reprofit virgins know all the latest tips and info on what to do and see in Brno, how much it all costs and what transport links to catch. 
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

ugh...must have caught small blood vessel or something with gestone injection this evening - LOTS of blood...just managed to get to bathroom before it hit my cream carpets....I guess that's why you're supposed to do the drawing back thing I never do because it's too tricky when you're doing it yourself...

Good job I'm not too squeamish about blood!

doesn't seem to be any lasting harm and stopped bleeding quite quickly, but all rather unpleasant. Almost find myself hoping for a BFN so I can stop the horrid gestone (I don't mean that of course  )

Suitcase
x


----------



## caramac

Thanks Suitcase - I'm glad you think it sounds ok for friday - that reassures me! Urk about your blood explosion! That would have probably had me fainting! Glad you didn't ruin your carpets.

Hereshoping - thanks for the support. Brno is really easy to get aroung and feels safe. Print out Winky's guide to Brno from the Czech boards - it has everything you need to know about transport links and places to eat/go!


----------



## hereshoping

Hope you are ok Suitcase, really not been the easiest month for you has it. Hopefully all this will change soon, very soon. I'm useless with injections, if I had to do them myself I would freak. Hope I can stick with the clomid because I'm such a wuss.

Thanks Caramac, will check out the thread.


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Oh the injections aren't too bad really, you get used to them....I was more worried about my carpets  
Am doing OK, just sad because am pretty sure it hasn't worked - again. And feel like I am probably coming to the end of the line now. If I can't get pg after 3 IUI and 4 or 5 IVF attempts with own eggs and 2 with DE, then it prob suggests that I can't get pg. And that's a big thing to have to face. But should prob try not to think about that until at least after test day....only 3 days to go!

Suitcase
x


----------



## hereshoping

Suitcase don't write yourself off, I'm new to all this but I have been pregnant before, and you can't always tell especially early on. I know it's a worry, but until you get to the day of being able to test you never know it could be your turn. We are all rooting for you. 

If it will cheer you up, look at me just now, Ive chosen a daft name for here "hereshoping" in a rush to get signed up, and now I realise its too long, can't really be shortenend into a nickname and so will have to sign myself off as H x or HH x or H.Hoping x LOL 

Also, I've just had a drama with BT who I rang to change to an international tarrif. I was due to phone that Denmark clinic today for a chat so I have a back up plan (dont really need it now but was going to hear what they had to say since they had made me the apptmt) and BT have faffed abt and said the calling plan will not be activated until tomorrow now. So have had to rearrange a two week old apptmt time with Copenhagen!! My fault for not arranging the calling plan/tarrif sooner, but it took BT half hr on the phone to even sort that out. I'm not paying full price to phone a clinic in the daytime that I prob won't use and also paying £5 extra on the tarrif at the same time. Lol. 
H x


----------



## hereshoping

Correction: A clinic I will not use because I am going to Brno yay!! x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

well "Suitcase of Dreams" is hardly the snappiest of user names either - hence why people call me Suity....
I had a much shorter one but it was too similar to my real name, so I went with the Suitcase option instead  

I'm kind of not writing myself off, but also well aware that I don't want to get my hopes up too high and then come crashing down on Friday....only time will tell....

Suitcase
x


----------



## hereshoping

I like your name, its definitely fit for purpose with the abroady topic! I really do hope this is the month for you.
H x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

..funnily enough it was a user name I had on a travel forum years ago, I think it comes from a Counting Crows song, but I can't remember which one...but it is quite apt for FF as well!

must get on with some work, am being far too easily distracted today - good job my colleagues can't see what I'm really doing - just look like I'm diligently working away on my laptop!!

Suitcase
x


----------



## hereshoping

lol am in a similar position work wise. have fun!!
H x


----------



## caramac

Well that's me home from Brno! And now nothing to do but simply wait. Have to say I am a realist so am not expecting a first time lucky scenario TBH. Will still remain positive but am already trying to plan the next visit to the clinic!!! Maybe it's because I'm a planner and I prefer to be doing something rather than just waiting.


----------



## Violet66

I'm back from Athens with 2 x blasts on board 

Was a really stressful trip - I ended up having a complete meltdown just before transfer, saying I'd changed my mind and it all felt wrong. 

Went ahead in the end but I still feel pretty down about the whole thing


----------



## morrigan

Congratulations on been pupo caramac And violet. Sorry to hear your trip was stresful- hopefully this will been a great outcome.


----------



## Fraggles

Violet honey    pm me if you need to talk


----------



## hereshoping

Caramac, nothing wrong with being a planner, whatever the result you will want to be organised, so if it keeps you busy why not. I havent even had 1st "go" yet, and now I've hit a lull in the planning stage, where all I can do now is get the clomid and wait for best time to go out there. So I'm looking for things to occupy me too lol.
Having said all that, lets hope for you to get a BFP of course!!!!

I am sorry you have been stressed Violet. I hope that you feel better soon.

H x


----------



## morrigan

OMG the ash is back !!!!- just for ireland at mo- I do hope iot stays that way for this week!!!!


----------



## Fraggles

Nooo ash please please stay in Iceland.


----------



## caramac

Well, I'm off again to Brno tomorrow for go number two. Not a great start TBH...had a scan here today (day 10) and lining is only 5.6mm and I have three follies but biggest is only 10mm. I emailed Stepan and he said they were too small for day 10 and to have another scan on Monday. Well, I can't NOT fly out now, so am going anyway and will go for a second scan at Reprofit on Monday morning. Hoping that everything will have progressed enough by then. Either that or it's a useless trip to Brno for me!


----------



## morrigan

My follies were 10 on day 10 and got to 11x16 in 48 hrs later- thinking growing thoughts for you- safe travels - good luck


----------



## Sharry

New Home

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=237402.0

Sharry x


----------

